# Umfrage: Wer mag/kennt Dubstep ?



## MasterFreak (17. April 2011)

Hi Leute,
wollte mal gerne von euch wissen wieviele Leute Dubstep kennen oder mögen.
Ich selbst bin Dubstep Fan


----------



## FrittenFett (17. April 2011)

Normalerweise bin ich eigentlich im Bereich des Metalls anzusiedeln, aber Dubstep ist einfach zu gut mit nem guten KH.


----------



## knarf0815 (17. April 2011)

was ist das? noch nie davon gehört
gruß


----------



## FrittenFett (17. April 2011)

YouTube - Kanal von UKFDubstep - Das ist mMn der Inbegriff von Dubstep.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. April 2011)

Kenn ich -> mag ich aber nicht!


----------



## i.neT' (17. April 2011)

Kenn ich , mag ich auch


----------



## Lolm@n (17. April 2011)

mag ich nicht so dann lieber house/electro


----------



## knarf0815 (17. April 2011)

das ist was für die autobahn  linke spur und vollgas  aber nicht zu lange (nicht ganz mein fall )
gruß


----------



## KOF328 (18. April 2011)

Finde Dubstep super, auch wenn ich es nicht so höre gibt es einige Tracks die richtig gut gemacht sind.(Geheimtipp: Dubstep Santa!) In dem Sinne:
WobWobWobWobWobWobWobWobWobWobWobWob


----------



## iRaptor (18. April 2011)

Anfangs konnte ich mich garnicht mit Dubstep anfreunden. Mittlerweile liebe ich es.


----------



## zcei (18. April 2011)

iRaptor +1 

Jetzt bin ich einfach vernarrt.. Ein Freund hat mich darauf gebracht mit ihm bin ich jetzt immer am skanken


----------



## iRaptor (18. April 2011)

zcei schrieb:


> iRaptor +1
> 
> Jetzt bin ich einfach vernarrt.. Ein Freund hat mich darauf gebracht mit ihm bin ich jetzt immer am skanken


 
 DubStep wird noch famous


----------



## redBull87 (18. April 2011)

Ab und zu kann man es schon hören


----------



## HIrNI (27. April 2011)

Eig. hör ich eher Metal aber Dubstep kann manchmal auch nicht schaden, aber nur mit vernünftigen Subwoofer


----------



## MasterFreak (27. April 2011)

yeah natürlich is n Sub von nöten wenn man ordentlich Dub hört !!!^^


----------



## chillerman (28. April 2011)

Gut das man alle 3 Antwortmöglichkeiten ankreuzen kann!


----------



## MasterFreak (28. April 2011)

Sollte man net, aber ich hab vergessen Multipel Choice zu deaktiviren ^^  (Man kann sich noch umentscheiden )


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. April 2011)

Dubwas?    Kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Kusanar (28. April 2011)

Da ich im Bereich Reggae/Ragga/Dub-Bereich angesiedelt bin und manchmal in mein Wochenendhaus nach Metal übersiedele (natürlich stilgereicht in meinem House-Mobil), find ich auch Dubstep recht ansprechend 

Gibt wenig Sachen die so ganz und gar nicht gehen (z.b. billigen Schlager und derbste Volksmusik).


----------



## MasterFreak (28. April 2011)

ja man schlager usw sind der letze D...k aber naja wer es mag !? Dubstep 4 Ever


----------



## chillerman (28. April 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Sollte man net, aber ich hab vergessen Multipel Choice zu deaktiviren ^^  (Man kann sich noch umentscheiden )


 
Ja natürlich "sollte" man es nicht machen 

Mh ich kann mit Dubstep nichts anfangen :S. Ich bleibe lieber bei Hardstyle


----------



## MasterFreak (28. April 2011)

Jo Hardstyle is auch Super cool !!!^^ tja Showtek !=Dubstep ^^ (schau in meine Signatur)


----------



## chillerman (28. April 2011)

^^

Noisecontrollers, Angerfist und Brennan Heart


----------



## MasterFreak (28. April 2011)

Angerfist !? das is Hardcore  Aber Hardcore mag ich net....
Frontliner & Zatox
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Jägermaister (28. April 2011)

ob hardcore oder hardstyle is doch egal.... hauptsache es geht derbe ab


----------



## MasterFreak (29. April 2011)

jo has recht ^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. April 2011)

Dubstep ist mit DnB wohl dass geilste überhaupt.

Modestep f*ckt euern Kopf!


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Mai 2011)

Ich find Dusbtep auch ziemlich nice.
In diesem Sinne Mt Eden


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

Kann mir nur wenige Dubstep tracks anhören. DnB ist definitv besser sry ;D


----------



## KillerCroc (31. Oktober 2011)

[X] Ich hab noch nie was von Dubstep gehört


----------



## MasterFreak (1. November 2011)

Das gibt ja selten


----------



## Sesfontain (1. November 2011)

dann haben wir ja einen zum bekehren  das hier ist dubstep in reinform.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2v7lUqHDr0


----------



## MasterFreak (2. November 2011)

war klar das das von dir kommt


----------



## Sesfontain (2. November 2011)

ich bin ein missionar des dubsteps

und hiers noch eins für den frisch bekehrten! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwu1NzXSXH4

edit habs geändert, habs falsche gepostet


----------



## firephoenix28 (2. November 2011)

Mag nit Dubstep von Allen. Trotzdem Fan in der Hinsicht


----------



## MasterFreak (4. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC35LroU3BQ&feature=channel_video_title  Power to da Bass


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2011)

Gefällt mir! 

Kommt allerdings immer auf den Song / Künstler drauf an.


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2011)

vocals aber ich ahn den drop nicht

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvs-CmwEQ80

hörs dir mal an master, das hier hat auch hammer vocals )


----------



## MasterFreak (4. November 2011)

Jo das is fett gut  !!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSawLopEwjA&feature=channel_video_title neu von Flux Pavillion 
Hier wollt ich auch noch Dj Ephixa supporten der coole Tutorials übers Music producen macht 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU75uz0b8EU&feature=channel_video_title ^^ Einfach mal reinhören evtl. gefällts ja 
Und hier ein Track der einfach nur mitreißt !!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx8ZKG3ybHo ^^ (es passt wohl eher : The Dubstep hurts my Ears ^^) !!!


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2011)

morgen neuer gig, falls es zu einem dubset kommt, nehm ich es auf! nun kann ich ämlich aufnehmen und hab bereits ein 1h dub mix. leider kann ich den aber nur via icq/skype teilen....
morgen post ich hier wieder links 
deine sind auf jeden fall super, master!


----------



## MasterFreak (5. November 2011)

Ich werd mir morgen mal Soundcloud machen und dann meine neuen Mixe uploaden 
Hier Traurig gut  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDmWJbN8bDo  
Thx Sesfontain


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. November 2011)

Dub...was?


----------



## Sesfontain (6. November 2011)

traurig gut, ich dachte erst, dass dus schon ahnst was gestern passiert ist.
unser controller ist endgültig schrott -.- natürlich ging er am tag vorm gig wie perfekt, dann gestern pa ran (hatten wir donnerstag in der kofig getestet, wie zu erwarten ohne probleme) und nix ging, weil die outputs kaputt sind.  also wenn du dir ein controller holen willst, kauf keinen vms4, zumindest unser ist einfach nur dreck.


----------



## MasterFreak (6. November 2011)

Ich hab 2x CDJ 200 und n Behringer Mixer  Nix Controller den hat ich mal aber war langweilig ......


----------



## Sesfontain (6. November 2011)

Gute Entscheidung  wir schicken unsern vms4 nun ein und verkaufen ihn hoffentlich danach. von der unzuverlässigkeit habe ich genug!


----------



## Bulldogge (6. November 2011)

ahhh ein paar Gleichgesinnte... höre schon seit über nen Jahr Dubstep.... im Auto mit ner Kicker S15L7 und ner 1.2KW Soundstream Endstufe... für die Ohren ein absolutes Massaker....


----------



## Bulldogge (6. November 2011)

was sind eure Lieblingssongs? Vielleicht was neues bei was ich noch nicht kenne


----------



## Sesfontain (6. November 2011)

meinen aktuellen lieblingssong gibt es nirgends! ))) ist mein eigener mashup aus Gucci Gucci (Reepr Remix) +Get to the Point (Rekoil Remix) + Crush on You ansonsten vllt noch jakes - rhythm vip oder the fortress (P0gman remix)


----------



## Sesfontain (7. November 2011)

drumstep, aber was solls.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds9wTW4zVEA


----------



## MasterFreak (7. November 2011)

wenn ihr euch CDJs holt kann ich für den anfang die 200er nur empfehlen  Dazu nen Denon oder Pioneer-Mixer und es läuft alles  
Drumstep is auch geil, siehe manche Doctor P Tracks


----------



## pibels94 (7. November 2011)

Dubstep ist mir zu langsam, ich steh mehr auf Metal, Drum'n'Bass oder Industrial


----------



## Sesfontain (7. November 2011)

ist dir dubstep zu langsam, probier drumstep aus 
was hörst du btw für dnb?


----------



## ChaoZ (7. November 2011)

Ich liebe Dubstep 
UKF ist da mein Hauptdealer. 
Momentan höre ich mir rauf und runter Camo & Krooked's "The Lesson" an.


----------



## Betschi (7. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yrOfM-NJB9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VzU-bkqlSIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besonders das zweite gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Sesfontain (7. November 2011)

looooos knallhart  
nices lied, vllt gefällt dir das dann auch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsP99Y0Tn4c


----------



## pibels94 (8. November 2011)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> ist dir dubstep zu langsam, probier drumstep aus
> was hörst du btw für dnb?



Pendulum, rauf und runter  und the Prodigy kan man teilweise auch zu d'n'b zählen ^^


----------



## Sesfontain (8. November 2011)

;D dann hier mal jumpup, vllt gefällts dir.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RzNgEiECmA
oder drumstep
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z__mhTcTXMA


----------



## ChaoZ (8. November 2011)

Pendulum <3 Fans düften meinen Avatar kennen 
Crush, Propane Nightmares, Watercolor finde ich am besten


----------



## pibels94 (8. November 2011)

selbstverständlich  

Watercolor, Blood Sugar, The Tempest und Voodoo People


----------



## MasterFreak (13. November 2011)

Hier mal was von Dubba Jonny https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YT6cYxj6PI&feature=channel_video_title Guter Track  und lustiges Musik Video  ^^ 
  Edit: hier habs vorhin gehört einfach nur Banger !!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9wBwDWe0Yk und Cookie Monsta  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIz411TpMs8&hd=1 
Gruß MasterFreak

P.S. Ich werde mich aus den Hifi Threads heraushalten, es sei denn es kommen hier die Anfragen, wegen Dj Equipment, Musiksuche oder Recording, die werde ich gerne beantworten.


----------



## Sesfontain (13. November 2011)

ich habe nun mehr als 5 monate darauf gewartet, dass dieses lied im original veröffentlicht wird. nun ist es endlich geschehen!

http://baxta.bandcamp.com/track/baxta-jurassic-original-mix

baxta - jurassic (original mix)


----------



## 1975jassi (14. November 2011)

interessant


----------



## pibels94 (14. November 2011)

1975jassi schrieb:


> interessant


 
definiere  

Interessant gut? ^^ finds gar nicht mal soooo schlecht


----------



## MasterFreak (14. November 2011)

wie fandet ihr meine neu geposteten Tracks ?


----------



## pibels94 (14. November 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> wie fandet ihr meine neu geposteten Tracks ?



ganz ok, aber leider nicht so meins


----------



## Sesfontain (14. November 2011)

ich wollte deine videos kommentieren, master, aber ich habs verplant.
also das video vom dubba liebe ich, aber mir ists zu soft. got 2 know ist besser, das spiel ich manchmal als einstieg 
aber ginger pubes toppt sie alle, das lied ist einfach nur geil
wat sachste zum baxta lied?
btw, mein lieferant bringt demnächst einen stick voll freshen dubstep, dann wird auf wunsch hier alles zugespammt.


----------



## Rinkadink (14. November 2011)

Crystal Fighters - Follow (Roksonix Remix) - YouTube my alltime fav. ansonsten ist dubstep aber doch eher zu schleppend.


----------



## MasterFreak (14. November 2011)

@Sesfontain 
Mixbarer ?


----------



## Sesfontain (14. November 2011)

die frage war wohl rhetorisch zu verstehen   natürlich ist er mixbar


----------



## MasterFreak (14. November 2011)

Es gibt auch Edits, die ab dem Drop losgehen  ^^


----------



## Sesfontain (14. November 2011)

dann hast du aber keine richtigen vollversionen


----------



## MasterFreak (15. November 2011)

ich hab ja net gesagt das ich die hab 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmCe3fg7B4w 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Skeksis (15. November 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich eher der GitarrenMensch, aber Skrillex find ich einfach urgeil. Ob das nu "richtiger" Dubstep ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Mir jedenfalls gefällts.


----------



## MasterFreak (15. November 2011)

Jo mehr ins Kommerzial aber sonst is eigentlich dubstep


----------



## nulchking (15. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmpLK24brMs


----------



## Sesfontain (15. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ip79C4glyA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny3MgvqmzlE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbVtap2X9qw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC0P-6bbFrM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dgp-jVBGv9A https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1Cm3fflW-0


----------



## Sesfontain (16. November 2011)

SOOOOO ich hab endlich mal ein mix bei soundcloud hochgeladen gemixt ist das ganze leider nur mit vdj und meiner maus, also ohne equipment.

Drop it Like it's Hot! (Dubstep) by SPEEDFr3ak on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

ÜBER FEEDBACK WÄR ICH IMMER DANKBAR


----------



## pibels94 (17. November 2011)

einer der wenigen Dubstep Tracks die ich mag:

Pendulum - Set Me On Fire - YouTube

liegt vllt an der Band...


----------



## Sasori (17. November 2011)

nein, ich mag es nicht, einfach nicht mein Fall. bleibe da eher bei Sonic Syndicate und Soilwork^^

Maximal Pendulum (Gerade oben gesehen O.o)


----------



## ChaoZ (17. November 2011)

Mein Lieblingstrack momentan ist xKore - Hello
Echt hammermäßig.


----------



## pibels94 (17. November 2011)

Sasori schrieb:


> nein, ich mag es nicht, einfach nicht mein Fall. bleibe da eher bei Sonic Syndicate und Soilwork^^
> 
> Maximal Pendulum (Gerade oben gesehen O.o)



krass oder? dachte auch erst das Pendulum keinen Dubstep machen, aber Set me on Fire ist doch ganz klar Dubstep ^^


----------



## MasterFreak (17. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingstrack momentan ist xKore - Hello
> Echt hammermäßig.


 Das is n Free Track 
Hier müsste eigntl. jeder kennen  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q9rewnLFYw und das auch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1VLaXoRRdk&feature=relmfu
übrigens Sonic Syndicate kenn ich auch 
Hey Sesfontain dein Mix is wirklich Nice... Solltest mal ein Set-Up holen  Hehehe du hast ja Cookie Monsta reingehauen 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Stevii (17. November 2011)

Unangefochten der beste 'Track ist der hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sbJNuCLIn8


----------



## ChaoZ (17. November 2011)

Der beste Dubstep Track, den ich je gehört habe, ist:
Skream & Example - Shot Yourself In The Foot Again

"Predator" von Chrispy ist auch geil.


----------



## Sesfontain (17. November 2011)

danke master, controller is in reparatur, und wir kaufen bald ein neuen  so far ist das fast am limit was man ohne equipment machen kann
btw, heute nachmittag/abend oder morgen kommt ein sehr dreckiger drumstepmix!


----------



## MasterFreak (17. November 2011)

Shot Yourself in the foot again ^^ Hatt ich mal gepostet bester Track ever


----------



## Sesfontain (17. November 2011)

eieieie, drumstep ist ätzend zu mixen, virtual dj liest das tempo immer flasch und ich muss das dann neu tappen -.- 

anyway
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTeRPVp3OJw


----------



## Airboume (17. November 2011)

ohuu, ich liebe dubstep ♥

genauso, wie house, hardstyle, handsUp!


----------



## MasterFreak (18. November 2011)

Hey ho ich hab meine ersten Wobbles fertig  Systrus sei dank 
hier mal nen Fetter Track  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cxgao2rYZw&feature=channel_video_title ^^ 
und ein etwas ruhigerer DnB Track https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdQhxztj8Cc&feature=relmfu 
Gruß MasterFreak


----------



## Sesfontain (18. November 2011)

lad mal hoch die wobbles 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKmm0xCD8KE
 eheheh heute kam btw part 1 der dubstepbombe. alles äußerst miese banger.


----------



## MasterFreak (18. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mTGqmGFTv8&hd=1 Bloodiest Dubstep Drob ^^ 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Sesfontain (18. November 2011)

nices lied, so richtig schön trockener dubstep  

hier anbei der drumstepmix! 

I <3 Dirty Drops! (Drumstep) by SPEEDFr3ak on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Droptechnisch kann der sich sehen lassen, denke ich


----------



## MasterFreak (18. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efudQIDMoAI Auch recht bekannt  ^^
Sehr guter Remix by Nero 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hier noch ein paar gute Tracks
 Edit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qeg-pTy8qyg&hd=1  ^^ Yeah ....
hehehe cooler Track Dubstep is bigger than Hip Hop  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePinqNBW5eU 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaQxn1Ke8AY&feature=relmfu ^^

Ach übrigens hier das hab ich auf YT gelesen :
Lehrer sagt : Bitte sing doch mal deinen Lieblingstrack 
Ich sag : Wirklich ???
Lehrer: Ja natürlich
Ich : Woooob Wooob Wooob Woooob  
 hahahahaha sooo geil


----------



## Sesfontain (22. November 2011)

mein freund und ich planen nun eine dubstepparty 
bis jetzt haben wir 51 leute in unserer gruppe, vielleicht werdens noch mehr! )
livesets werden dann mit sicherheit aufgenommen!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hljkwA702gA


----------



## Robonator (22. November 2011)

Das erste Dubstep Lied das ich gehört hab  
Freestylers - Cracks ft. Belle Humble (Flux Pavilion Remix) HQ Full Extended Mix - YouTube


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. November 2011)

Ja, unsere Dubparty wird fett! 
Ich bin dabei für die extrem Fraktion zuständig!
D-Jahsta - Outbreak - YouTube

@Robonator:
ohh ja, das hören iwie alle wenn sie anfangen dub zu hören


----------



## Sesfontain (23. November 2011)

garbers ey. verschreck die leute nur weiter 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiuvsuJ6t7k


----------



## MasterFreak (24. November 2011)

Moin Sesfontain,
Dubstepparty !? Nice  Jo der Track den du gepostet hast is FETT !!!
Kannste mal pls n Komment zu meinem letzten Post machen !? (Besonders zu dem Witz xD)
Hier mal n Freaky Track  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xmjh_H9Mno und mal was von Bare Noize 
ganz nice https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CPGJuSuu8 
Hahaha so einer auf YT hat geschrieben, das bei Dubstep mal seine Katze in den Subwoofer gesogen wurde   
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Sesfontain (24. November 2011)

das würd ich gern sehn, wie wer da vorn wubbt! mit katze, ohohm ich glaub unser hund hats im blut, der flüchtet bei soner musik 
 die lieder sind auch gut, eher mainstream, aber ich mag sie, das waren auch die ersten, die wir gehört haben, als wir zu dubstep kamen 
das lied von parametric ist geil, damit schockt man die arme davidguetta kultur  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48I01F1xbOo

und yoa, dubstepparty bei uns etwas südlich von hh  es scheint ja viele dubstehater zu geben, vor allem aufm dorf, da müssen wir ein zeichen setzen  haha nein, es gibt hier eine party für undergroundgenres, die kommt aber nur jedes halbe jahr und da gibts max. 1-2h dubstep. von daher ist eine reine dubstepparty schon was schönes
wir hoffen stark, dass genug leute kommen und nix schiefgeht, dann könnte es sowas durchaus 'häufiger' geben


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. November 2011)

Jaja und du kommst mit calvetron an, is klaaar 
Und glaub imr, ich werde mein bestes geben sie alle zu verschrecken! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IELImccafBY
Schöner Drumstep 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt8e7MAFtjo
Filthy Dub wie ich ihn mag!


----------



## jjxxs (24. November 2011)

dubstep ist inzwischen so mainstream das es nicht mehr schön ist 

naja, bockt trotzdem^^


----------



## Sesfontain (24. November 2011)

da wiederspreche ich dir aber sowas von hart! schau allein mal, was bloemi und ich für aktuellen dubstep finden, das hat gar nichts mit mainstream zu tun.
und selbst wenn, ich finde mainstream im dubstep auch nichts schlmmes, wenn die musik gut bleibt, siehe skrillex oder rusko z.b.
ist doch eher shcön, wenn viele deine musik hören und du mit vielen dann feiern kannst


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (24. November 2011)

Dubstep ist einfach genial, ist ne gute Abwechslung zu Hardstyle und so ;D


----------



## Sesfontain (24. November 2011)

drückt.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvBYz5nlgkY


----------



## MasterFreak (25. November 2011)

Moin Sesfontain,
hier mal was was janz nett woobelt  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGMVMnUnUQA&hd=1  Hat net soviel mit Mainstream zu tun 
Hier mal was mehr Mainiges  aber trotzdem geil https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_j2fW1-Lwo 
Meine Nachbarn mögen Dubstep glaub ich sooo langsam net mehr  Der Bass kommt in der 
ganzen Nachbarschaft an  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## pibels94 (25. November 2011)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> da wiederspreche ich dir aber sowas von hart! schau allein mal, was bloemi und ich für aktuellen dubstep finden, das hat gar nichts mit mainstream zu tun.
> und selbst wenn, ich finde mainstream im dubstep auch nichts schlmmes, wenn die musik gut bleibt, siehe skrillex oder rusko z.b.
> ist doch eher shcön, wenn viele deine musik hören und du mit vielen dann feiern kannst



skrillex ist fürchterlich  der einzige Grund warum ich Dubstep hasse 

hätte man mir was besseres als Einstieg in das Thema gegeben, wär ich nicht so voreingenommen


----------



## Sesfontain (25. November 2011)

ich hab skrillex auch gehasst, aber nicht, weil er mainstream ist, sondern weil seine musik kake war. nun finde ich ihn gut, weil er mit liedern wie turmoil &voltage meinen geschmack trifft. die wirken einfahc nichtmehr so dahingekotzt wie vorher. das mit dem einstieg könn wa ändern, da bekehrn wir dich gerne neu 
@master, wie lang hörst du denn pro tag laut dubstep ?


----------



## MasterFreak (25. November 2011)

@Sesfontain 
 wenn ich da bin über 4h  ^^
Gibts heut kein Feedback zur Musik die ich gepostet hab  ??? 
Gruß MasterFreak


----------



## Sesfontain (25. November 2011)

oh, hab ich gar nicht dazugeschriebn  aber bloemi und ich haben die glaub ich angehört 
auf jeden fall ist das datsik ding gut  hab ich auch iTunes
der zweite hm schlicht isser nicht, aber auch ncht gleich einer meiner favorites, ich würd ihn bei 3/3 einordnen 
bald gibbet auch wieder musiklinks, aber erstmal müssen die ganzen neudownloads dem sonstigen chaos angepasst werden


----------



## MasterFreak (25. November 2011)

jooo iO...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYYyMu3pzL4&ob=av2e soo schlecht is Skrillex auch net er is halt net so hart  oder das  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F21aifX0lZY&feature=related is aber mehr House oder ???
Oder hier mal mehr dirty als nich skrillex  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUropT5tXRk&hd=1 Trocken Trocken Trocken  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Thallassa (25. November 2011)

Dubstep klingt, wie eine alte 70ger-Jahre Vinyl, auf die defäkiert wurde und dann neu abgemischt...
Ausnahme guter Dubstep: Black Sun Empire (Ist aber mit anderem Dubstep kaum zu vergleichen, Optimus Gryme taugt auch noch...Ist aber alles drückend und chillitz, kein Geschredderscheiß wie z.B. von Skrillex)

Wenn ich Geschredder will, höre ich lieber Sachen wie Organic Cage:

Organic Cage - Kill your TV - YouTube


----------



## Sesfontain (25. November 2011)

boaaa dein drittes lied ist zu gut ))) trocken, filthy, einfach nur geil

dafür gibbet auch ein feines von mir ;P

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InVIOOGvrkI

ebenfalls äußerst trocken 

das hier ist einer meine aktuellen favoriten, ich rate jedem, sich das zu downloaden, denn es ist a) for free und b) ist die full geiler 

SNOOP DOGG Ft. Pharrell - Drop it Like its hot (KOMBAT Bootleg) [FREE DOWNLOAD - See Description] by KOMBAT [KPC] on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## MasterFreak (26. November 2011)

Jo ganz nett aber leichter Minimal Touch .. 
Master of Wooble and Bloody Dubstep ^^ : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM7jaXHH8Y  
Ganz netter Track mit vielen FX Effecten 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Check this out : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a83v4XznC6I > Dirty < 
Der Pitch is aber sowas von Tief   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMeUqYGSgDE ^^


----------



## AbsolutStorm (26. November 2011)

ich finde es schon i-wie geil ^^
vor allem wie manche leute drauf abgehen und dazu tanzen.. einfach geil! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LXO-jKksQkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sesfontain (26. November 2011)

genau, den minimalen touch finde ich so geil  der ganze track ist nur auf das wesentliche fixiert: eine mächtige bassline 
so langsam muss ich sagen, deine musikposts gefallen mir hier immer besser master 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThirLcOQNHk


----------



## MasterFreak (26. November 2011)

@Absolute Storm
Nice, aber kannt ich schon  
@Sesfontain
Warum immer besser, waren sie mal schlecht ? 
Hier mal was von Chrispy   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oib0JvkDzYk 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Robonator (26. November 2011)

Sind euch eigentlich auf Leute wie DjEphixa, Monstercat Media, Quantumdnb, Going Quantum oder Eminence bekannt?  Das sind so meine Lieblingschannels zu Dubstep auf Youtube


----------



## Sesfontain (26. November 2011)

yooo sind bekannt :p aber hör ich wenig, es gibt einfach so viel guten dubstep, dass einem die zeit fehlt, alles rauszusuchen 
hahaha deine tracks waren nie schlecht, aber werden immer besser ;P zwischen gut und sehr gut ist ja auch ne kleine differenz


----------



## MasterFreak (27. November 2011)

jo weniger mainig 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJlo0hWnZWc  Ganz netter Klavier Part und Dubig 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Sesfontain (27. November 2011)

Bar9 eben )) unglaublich, dass sowas früher von ukf kam, wenn man bedenkt, wie 'lieb' die heutzutage sind 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9vI5nzSc0o

bar 9 ist übrigens ein weißer mit dreads


----------



## Gamefruit93 (27. November 2011)

Ich hör ab und zu mal Dubstep. 

Das rockt. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzTShCCo1CM


Edit:
Danke an Sesfontain


----------



## Sesfontain (27. November 2011)

nimm mal nur den code, der nach v= in der url-leiste ist  dann copy&paste des codes, markieren und auf den yt button bei den antwortoptionen drücken


----------



## loltheripper (27. November 2011)

Ich kann über dubstep nur lachenSMF - Hahaha - YouTube 
ich mags einfach nich


----------



## Stahlinick (27. November 2011)

Dubstep FTW!!!


----------



## MetallSimon (27. November 2011)

Kommt ganz auf den Song an. Diesen find ich z.B. ziemlich genial aber manches ist auch Müll.


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. November 2011)

Dubstep is top


----------



## Sesfontain (28. November 2011)

calm down, der meister huscht inne koje <3 
gefällt übrigens, dass sich hier plötzlch mehr beteiligen, weiter so )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-O0Z2icWM0


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2011)

[X] Ich mag Dubstep! 

Wobei Drumm & Bass noch nen ticken Besser ist, weils nicht so übertrieben ist, und mehr auf Klangqualität konzentriert ist. 

Aber generell beides gerne


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. November 2011)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf den Song an. Diesen find ich z.B. ziemlich genial aber manches ist auch Müll.


 FIlthy Dubstep also, sehr schön! 
schön, das es mehr werden! 
Ich gehe auch ins bettlein und verabschiede mich hiermit:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgGJYnL5hyo


----------



## MasterFreak (29. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbXi_9NrGHE 
und das hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cco7D8Cc_6Y&hd=1  ^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Sesfontain (29. November 2011)

höhöhö downlink wieder )) kranker typ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9VonQ7CQ1M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Qqld_8B28w

crizzly ist auch geil  
btw, hast du schonmal was vom traktor s4 gehört bezüglich zuverlässigkeit? wir wollen uns demnächst einen kaufen..


----------



## MasterFreak (30. November 2011)

Jo der Traktor soll sehr gut sein  Die Pioneer Controller aber auch 
Hier  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1qKIoI0FGc ^^ und das https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CywExjzun7g&feature=related 
Gruß MasterFreak

P.S Wenn ihr soviel geld für nen Controller ausgebt warum kauft ihr euch keine echten sachen mit DVS ?
Schaut mal hier rein : Pioneer Ddjt1 oder halt euren  Native Instruments Traktor Kontrol S4


----------



## botr (30. November 2011)

Geh auf rautemusik da
Gibt es ein sender da läuft die ganze zeit dubstep drumsteb


----------



## Sesfontain (30. November 2011)

ganz einfach, wir sind der meinung, dass dvs outdated ist :p
was bringen mir cd oder plattenspieler, wenn ich doch eh nur mp3 nehme?


----------



## Robonator (30. November 2011)

Sind teilweise echt geile Lieder die ihr hier postet


----------



## Sesfontain (30. November 2011)

hehe gefällt mir, dass dir unsere posts gefallen, musik zeigen macht doch spaß 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CFNEUy0FsI


----------



## Gast12307 (30. November 2011)

Dubstep <3 Ich liebe es  hör fast nur Dubstep


----------



## Robonator (30. November 2011)

Ah ich hasse aber low quality Musik 

Wie kann man eigentlich die Videos hier reichtig einbinden?

Das Lied hört sich super an, ist aber kein Dubstep, eher DnB
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knbkFOvfucQ&feature=feedu

Und hiervon hab ich seit 3 Tagen n Ohrwurm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvzMDK7UU7c


----------



## Sesfontain (5. Dezember 2011)

le'Dev - DubStep Meltdown in Robotic Choas MEGAMiX by le'Dev on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Unknown Crusade - Guest Mix @ STN (05.10.11) by Unknown Crusade on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

zwei mörderheavy mixes :O
für alle fans der wobbligen bässe sind die sicher den klick wert.


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Dezember 2011)

[Dubstep] Dubba Jonny - Not Another UKF Dubstep Tutorial - YouTube
Sub Focus - Falling Down (Ft. Kenzie May) - YouTube
Styles & Complete - Epic - YouTube
Avicii - Levels (Skrillex Remix) - YouTube

Ein paar coole Tracks.


----------



## Blutengel (11. Dezember 2011)

Mooah,..... hab den Thread nu schon öfter gesehen, jetzt das erste mal n bisserl Mucke daraus gehört, aber damit kann ich nu garnüscht anfangen! Bin ich wohl schon zu alt für  Da steh ich doch weiterhin lieber auf alten Trance, Hardhouse und Acid 

Kai Tracid - TRANCE AND ACID - YouTube

Bin halt n Ex Tekker der alten Jahre! Sven Väth, Carl Cox, Resistance D etc

Resistance D - Throm 3 - YouTube


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. Dezember 2011)

Bis eben kannte ich das gar nicht 
Hab mal den YT-Link geklickt. Nein, das gefällt mir auch nicht.


----------



## TFTP100 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich find ja bei good feeling von flo rida den teil ab 2:47 geil! Wie die hochtöne sich da ins gehirn bohren! Libks rechts links rechts


----------



## MasterFreak (12. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn hier los ? Treffen der Main Szene OMG ???? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIO27E5EubU ^^ Wenn das mal keinen Subwoofer umbringt  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (13. Dezember 2011)

Dubstep ist der Hammer!
Zed´s Dead Baby, zed´s dead:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BdXDT-5jci0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss schon sagen, ich find das teilweise gut das Dubstep Mainstream wird. Jetzt hör ich jeden Tag in der Bahn Leute Dubstep hören, anstelle dieser "Gangstamucke"


----------



## ChaoZ (13. Dezember 2011)

R4z0r-WhatElse?! schrieb:
			
		

> Dubstep ist der Hammer!
> Zed´s Dead Baby, zed´s dead:
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdXDT-5jci0



Ich finde die Version mit Omar LinX der dazu rappt sogar noch besser. "Out For Blood" von Zed's Dead ist auch genial.

Ich finde es auch cool das Dubstep jetzt so eine große Masse erreicht. Meine Lieblingsvaritation vom Dubstep ist ja Rapstep


----------



## Betschi (15. Dezember 2011)

Holländischer Dubstep FTW xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YA-j04ZPmSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChaoZ (15. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=auFtHzMJ7NI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wunderschöner Song 
Hier ein paar weitere:
Sub Focus - Falling Down (Ft. Kenzie May) - YouTube
Dubba Jonny - Not Another UKF Dubstep Tutorial - YouTube
Camo & Krooked - All Fall Down (ft. Shaz Sparks) (Official Video) - YouTube
Skream & Example - Shot Yourself In The Foot Again - YouTube


----------



## Sesfontain (17. Dezember 2011)

nach abstinenz mal zwei neue feine tunes von mir.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ku40MBLvLM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrFfs9gaZzI


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Dezember 2011)

Hey Sesfontain wie fandste meinen ? ^^


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Dezember 2011)

earthquake eben  wenn du zufällig tommys theme von noisia hast, dann leg mal die earthquake vocals über tommy 
btw bitte um feedback
2011-12-18 17h32m23 CUT by SPEEDFr3ak on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (18. Dezember 2011)

Ja das Dubstep die Massen ereicht hat finde ich sehr gut  Nun wird man nicht mehr schief angeguckt wenn man mal etwas härteren Dubstep anhört. 

Btw: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R7SryRT_j1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Crenshaw (18. Dezember 2011)

Leider doch 

Ich hab mich neulich im Bus mit zwei Mädchen unterhalten und irgendwann hat eine gefragt was ich denn so für Musik höre:
"Dubstep"
"Echt Dubstep?! Oh isch löb das voll! Hier hör dir mal das an!"
*Mädchen zückt Handy(!) und "spielt" darüber irgendetwas ab was bestimmt nicht Dubstep ist.
Daraufhin hab ich ihr mal "richtigen" Dubstep gezeigt und sie meinte daraufhin dass das total ******* ist was ich da höre und dass das nie Dubstep wäre.

Also keine Ahnung was bei der Masse ankommt aber bestimmt kein Dubstep!


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:
			
		

> Leider doch
> 
> Ich hab mich neulich im Bus mit zwei Mädchen unterhalten und irgendwann hat eine gefragt was ich denn so für Musik höre:
> "Dubstep"
> ...



Was ist denn echter dubstep?


----------



## Crenshaw (18. Dezember 2011)

Für mich?

Doctor P - Big Boss - YouTube

SKRILLEX - Kill EVERYBODY - YouTube

usw..

Eben etwas "extremer".
Zu Dubstep gehören meiner Meinung nach Drops. Und ohne Drops 

Das war übrigens ein Remix von irgendeiner Pop Gruppe 

Und sie meinte noch "natürlich ist das Dubstep! Da steht doch im Titel. Das war der 5. Treffer bei Youtube"


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich?
> 
> Doctor P - Big Boss - YouTube
> 
> ...



Hahaha is aber mir fast bissl zu extrem, aber ich find den ukf bass culture auf yt der remix ganz gut is halt noch anderes drin


----------



## Crenshaw (18. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich höre auch andere Sachen wie Modestep u.Ä. aber das was die als "Dubstep" hören würde nicht mal UKF hochladen (man denke an neon etc..


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich höre auch andere Sachen wie Modestep u.Ä. aber das was die als "Dubstep" hören würde nicht mal UKF hochladen (man denke an neon etc..



Kann ich mir denken.... Man mein bass verkackt grad voll...
Has du noch mehr?


----------



## Crenshaw (18. Dezember 2011)

Mehr inwiefern? 
Mehr gute Tracks?


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr inwiefern?
> Mehr gute Tracks?



Ja ich es muss den gedanken an deutscharbeit aus mir rausprügeln


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Dezember 2011)

äääääääääääh dubstep ist eben weitdefinierbar, für die meisten ist das einfach ein halfstepbeat. 
man muss auch sagen, mittlerweile ist das stilwort dubstep einfach zu inflationär genutzt. 
übrigens, gestern, als ich aufgelegt hab (dj antoine - welcome to san tropez) meinte ein spaten, ich solle mal nicht son dubstep spielen.
naja, muss man eben erziehen, die popmenschen.
und skrillex hehe, gut mag er sein, aber ob das noch dubstep ist, lässt sich schwer sagen, ist fast schon so wie borgore mit seinem gorestep.

ich persöhnlich definier dubstep als einen halfstepbeat mit mächtiger, leicht monotoner bassline, was im kontrast zu den fast schon 'zugestopften' pop-tracks steht.

sowas hier trifft es ganz gut.
Madman - Alienship [HD] - YouTube
D-Jahsta - Slug Bass (Free Download) - YouTube
Trolley Snatcha - Shake It - YouTube


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Dezember 2011)

Für mich ist Dubstep langsam, mit viel Bass, unregelmäßigen Geräuschen und schön starken Drums. Am besten dazu noch kein Gesang.


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

Sesfontain schrieb:
			
		

> äääääääääääh dubstep ist eben weitdefinierbar, für die meisten ist das einfach ein halfstepbeat.
> man muss auch sagen, mittlerweile ist das stilwort dubstep einfach zu inflationär genutzt.
> übrigens, gestern, als ich aufgelegt hab (dj antoine - welcome to san tropez) meinte ein spaten, ich solle mal nicht son dubstep spielen.
> naja, muss man eben erziehen, die popmenschen.
> ...



HahahahH st tropez dubstep???looool
Hmm iwie sin mir deine zu lw :/
Ich hab gedacht die elektro bass teile von ukf bass culture ( kann leider kein link posten:C) wärn einigermaßen dubstep. Oder ist das elektro?


----------



## Crenshaw (18. Dezember 2011)

Ja mir auch 
Aber okay man kann Dubstep sehr unterschiedlich definieren.

@TFTP100
Kennste Modestep?
Ist find ich das einzig gute mit Gesang!


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Dezember 2011)

ich steh eben auf mächtig fies und drückend 
Cookie Monsta - Stinky Ferret - YouTube
Baxta - Jurassic (Original Mix) (HD Full) - YouTube
Trolley Snatcha - Scattah - YouTube
Vaski - Zombie Apocalypse - YouTube
Requake - Waterdrops VIP [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Dezember 2011)

BARE & Datsik - King Kong - YouTube
Subshock - Back Up - YouTube
Figure - Michael Myers Is Dead - YouTube
Persist - This Sound [HD] (Free Download Link) - YouTube

ups doublepost, hab gehofft, ihr wärt schneller 
haha postet mal euern dubstep, und inwiefern sich euer nicht so langweilig verhält.

für tempo gibt es immernoch feinen drumstep.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ8SIVQPVQY

oder trommel&bass?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMmLAqJsxYo

@TFTP100
electro, neee, das war glaub ich nicht auffer bassculture. eher dubstep, dazu noch ein bisschen drumstep/dnb, alles eher etwas filthigere variante.


----------



## blackout24 (19. Dezember 2011)

Naja sowieso das beste Lied ihr Flöten!
Noisia - Machine Gun (16Bit remix) - YouTube


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Dezember 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Naja sowieso das beste Lied ihr Flöten!
> Noisia - Machine Gun (16Bit remix) - YouTube


 
Joa aber mir iwie ka, wieso sind alle bilder von euren dubsteps so eklig?


----------



## Sesfontain (19. Dezember 2011)

weils nicht ukf ist.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbXX9PnHnh4


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Dezember 2011)

Sesfontain schrieb:
			
		

> weils nicht ukf ist.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbXX9PnHnh4">YouTube Link</a>



Die Musik is ja ganz ok aber wieso müssen die bilder so komisch sein???


----------



## Sesfontain (19. Dezember 2011)

weils nicht ukf ist?

Hugs&Drugs - The Wrath Of Krang (Original) [Out Now On Digi10ve.com] [FREE 320 DL] by Hugs&Drugs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Dezember 2011)

Sesfontain schrieb:
			
		

> weils nicht ukf ist?
> 
> Hugs&Drugs - The Wrath Of Krang (Original) [Out Now On Digi10ve.com] [FREE 320 DL] by Hugs&Drugs on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Der Krebs macht mir auch angst  aber der beat is gut


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Dezember 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja sowieso das beste Lied ihr Flöten!
> Noisia - Machine Gun (16Bit remix) - YouTube



Extrem geil.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Dezember 2011)

seit ein paar tagen hör ich auch dubstep - UKF auf Youtube 
macht richtig bock beim zocken und mein lieblingslied ist:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jTi4TOQNou8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ihr müsst es aber in der 720p version hören, da ist es sehr viel geiler


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKoxLxzWNOk


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Dezember 2011)

Vodex - Iced Up (FREE DOWNLOAD IN DESCRIPTION ) by Vodex on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

straiggggght 8)


----------



## MasterFreak (23. Dezember 2011)

Bissl Monoton aber sonst ganz funny


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKoxLxzWNOk


 
                                "A Dubstep Ch..."
Dieses Video ist aufgrund des Urheberrechtsanspruchs von Zachary Cadger nicht mehr verfügbar


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

sorry, dann probier das:

The Cadger Dubstep Christmas House - First Of The Year (Equinox) by Skrillex - YouTube


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Dezember 2011)

monoton find ich am geilsten, einfach stumpf drückend. für alle die einen ordentlichen sub haben, ist das hier sicher auch sehr sehr geil 
so hat sich dubstep früher (um 2004) mal angehört 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMghwdG6SOE


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2011)

Maaan ich krieg nicht genug von diesem Lied 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS5gr3T2gPI&


----------



## MasterFreak (23. Dezember 2011)

jo die Horror Show  Is sehr Low Bass haltig aber funny 
Hier sehr geeeeiiilll  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBAraJ6T70g ^^ 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Sesfontain (25. Dezember 2011)

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN IHR STEPPAS! )
hier mein kleines präsent an euch alle 
Hello Boys & Girls, it's Christmas! (Dubstep) by SPEEDFr3ak on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

PS: Master der remix ist siiiiiik


----------



## MasterFreak (25. Dezember 2011)

Hey jo ich weiß  Warte ich listne mal zu deinem Christmas Present ich werd auch noch eins uploaden


----------



## Sesfontain (28. Dezember 2011)

Mein Bro und ich bringen heute Abend um 20h unter diesem link: DJ Lucky Luke & philtastic on USTREAM: DJ Lucky Luke & philtatic präsentieren euch basslastige Musik....
einen dicken livestream! 
von mir wirds massig fiesen dub auf die ohren geben.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. Dezember 2011)

Katy Perry - E.T. (Skrillex Remix) - YouTube
Der Drop ist einfach fett. 
Katy Perry - E.T. (KATFYR Dubstep Remix) - YouTube
Noch eine Version von dem Lied, auch sehr cool.


----------



## AeroX (29. Dezember 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Katy Perry - E.T. (Skrillex Remix) - YouTube
> Der Drop ist einfach fett.
> Katy Perry - E.T. (KATFYR Dubstep Remix) - YouTube
> Noch eine Version von dem Lied, auch sehr cool.



Der skrillex Mix ist echt Sahne!


----------



## Sesfontain (30. Dezember 2011)

Dubstep am morgen vertreibt kummer und sorgen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APyWTP7Rxd4


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzddml210fI

Geiler ist nur noch DnB


----------



## Sesfontain (30. Dezember 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anynLpot4vE

stimmt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2011)

Grad gefunden, ist sogar for Free! 

Hammer muss ich sagen  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zuAOomfiCc


----------



## Sesfontain (31. Dezember 2011)

das ist mir zu slow.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uK33KRppkU


----------



## Alistair (31. Dezember 2011)

Also, ich kenne und mag Dubstep. Wirklich gut gefallen mir Skrillex und Noisia, werden best. auch alle hier kennen. Ansonsten auch Excision, Datsik, Broken Note, Flux Pavilion und SKisM.

*Noisia* - _Machine Gun_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAO-lzl3vVQ

*Datsik & Flux Pavilion* - _Game Over_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMUyTyIXahI

*Broken Note* - _Flood_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsPhB4I-kxc

*SKisM* - _Rave Review_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0TSVti62r0



Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Re4dt (31. Dezember 2011)

Also ich höre seit rund 4-6 Monaten nur noch Dubstep täglich. Vorallem skrillex und Zomboy. Abgesehen davon noch UKF Dubstep.


----------



## omega™ (31. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal ein paar meiner Lieblinge.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC35LroU3BQ#!

Bassnectar - Magical World feat. Nelly Furtado [FREE DOWNLOAD] by Bassnectar on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Kelis - Brave (Gemini Remix) by Gemini on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Sesfontain (31. Dezember 2011)

guter post alistair  Musik gefällt sehr!

@alle anderen liebhaber der bassbetonten tanzmusik:, guten morgen und hoffentlich auch einen sehr guten rutsch ins neue jahr 2012 heute nacht!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwIuXXk8JtY


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (5. Januar 2012)

Wie wäre es den Thread in "[Sammelthread] Dubstep" umzunennen?


----------



## Sesfontain (5. Januar 2012)

yooo wäre eine idee 

arghhh in einer woche ist start der we <3 dirty bass dubstepparty ))))))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECM2EW1O8AI


----------



## Robonator (7. Januar 2012)

Ich find die Jungs echt super 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCr7ujuESnk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_0dLDsc-Vw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhEAs2pfL5c


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Januar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEvkEOsrdf4

faaaak ist das heavy!
nach der dirty bass am 14. gibts von mir wieder regelmäßig was


----------



## Alistair (14. Januar 2012)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> guter post alistair  Musik gefällt sehr!



Cool, Sesfontain. 

Auf dem Label Fools Forest von Ultraform sind einige Dubstep-Tracks erschienen.

Die Releases werden in vier Kategorien eingeteilt:

X = Hard Trance, Tech Trance
Y = Drum 'n' Bass, Dubstep
Z = Minimalism, Downtempo
V = IDM, Ambient

Wirklich sehr guter Dubstep von Endah (das ist Ultraform), hört Euch das mal an:

Endah Meets Sour - Written In Stone
Endah - I'm The Stranger

Die Releases sind auf der offiziellen Website zum Download erhältlich. 

"Double Jam" und "Note Off" von XDZ sind auch zu empfehlen, auch wenn es sich dabei um Drum 'n' Bass handelt:

XDZ - Double Jam
XDZ - Note Off
Free Download

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## MasterFreak (15. Januar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVhOfOE9264 WTF ???


----------



## Re4dt (15. Januar 2012)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVhOfOE9264 WTF ???


 DAFUQ ?!  Geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## Sesfontain (15. Januar 2012)

philtastic - We <3 Dirty Bass 14.1.12 - philtastic Liveset 1 | Mixcloud - Re-think radio

von meiner dubstepparty 
waren gestern so um die 120 leute da, wir mussten schon einladestop machen


----------



## MasterFreak (15. Januar 2012)

Fett  Dubsteppartys sind geil aber besonders wenns man mit richtigem Equi macht 
Woooow das is fett  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnil5vw-QpM  
Und hier von nem amerikanischen Video Künstler mit Dubstep echt fett https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDlif8Km4S4&ob=av3e 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## PommesmannXXL (16. Januar 2012)

Ich kenn Dubstep, meine Ohren bluten immernoch


----------



## Sesfontain (16. Januar 2012)

wir durften die bassrutschen nicht so hart aufdrehen, weil sonst die scheiben gesplittert wären


----------



## MasterFreak (16. Januar 2012)

warum das  meine bei uns im Dorf waren nach dem ersten Event eh alle Taub also is egal  
bei ersten mal war noch die polizei da   Dass muss man erstmal schaffen 
Wenn das nich geil is  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ucZpPx03oM&hd=1 ^^ 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Sesfontain (16. Januar 2012)

weil der bass so stark war, dass alles geshaked ist!
absolut heftige parties gewesen, immer so 50-60 leute am skanken, als ich aufgelegt hab 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCR9d5HrvMs


----------



## optikboom (16. Januar 2012)

mhhh.....Dubstep......Also ich bin auch mehr der Metal typ, aber Dubstep kann mich momentan mehr vor den Lautsprechern/Bildschirm fesseln.
LAN-Party seih Dank!!!


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Januar 2012)

DeinNachbar schrieb:


> mhhh.....Dubstep......Also ich bin auch mehr der Metal typ, aber Dubstep kann mich momentan mehr vor den Lautsprechern/Bildschirm fesseln.
> LAN-Party seih Dank!!!


 Kein Ding! 
Wenn du noch mehr brauchst sag bescheid.


----------



## optikboom (16. Januar 2012)

ja bring ma morgen bitte was mit !


----------



## Re4dt (16. Januar 2012)

Hat mir jemand ein Dubstep Track was so Richtig auf die Ohren geht? Kein 08/15 Skrillex Kram.


----------



## optikboom (16. Januar 2012)

Gibts viele....


----------



## Sesfontain (16. Januar 2012)

hör meine streams / sets, da findest du genug davon.


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Januar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLYPW0Az_t8 The First Bass Drops and down my Neighbors   
 Echt fettes Teil ziehts euch rein 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## optikboom (17. Januar 2012)

Oh...Nice...


----------



## the.hai (17. Januar 2012)

ich find dubstep super, man muss nur schauen dass man ne gute mischung zusammenstellt. wenn ich manche tracks hintereinander höre hört es sich nach ner weile nur nach erzwungener subwooferfolter an .

mein tip: "Flux Pavilion"


----------



## optikboom (17. Januar 2012)

Welches denn? Hold me Close, I cant Stop oder doch vllt. Cracks?


----------



## Sesfontain (17. Januar 2012)

wtf, nur r00r oder meathead sind richtig gut von flux.


----------



## Festplatte (17. Januar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDlif8Km4S4&feature=colike


----------



## MasterFreak (18. Januar 2012)

Hat ich schon gepostet  ^^


----------



## Festplatte (18. Januar 2012)

MasterFreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hat ich schon gepostet  ^^



Gahhh, verdammt!


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Januar 2012)

Jo! Kennt hier jmd vielleicht sowas wie omar linx zeads dead - out for blood von ukf? Ich find sowas nciht


----------



## Rurdo (24. Januar 2012)

Hmm, ich geh gern ab zu dubstep!
Meine lieblingslieder sind zurzeit Skrillex Scary monsters and nice sprites, skrillex first of the year, Skam Dubstep-falling...
Solltet ihr euch unbedingt mal reinziehn
Edit: UKF August mix kommt noch dazu!


----------



## Sesfontain (29. Januar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwTXYHN1rmg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9PnE5BmPTI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8C1BHPaKog

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEXfOQ5ZY-I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b36a1_lqraQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxGqblEQiSk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0LACMX7ejQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO4U1H-F5iw


Heute abend wird es unter diesem link einen livestream vom we <3 dirty bass team geben

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/we-love-dirty-bass


----------



## TFTP100 (1. Februar 2012)

Veilleicht mach ich mein Musik Referat über Dubstep  dann müsst ihr mir helfen 
Wann ic dubstep entstanden


----------



## ChaoZ (1. Februar 2012)

Das ist soweit ich weiß in den 70'ern in London aus dem Reggae Subgenre "Dub" entstanden. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## TFTP100 (1. Februar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist soweit ich weiß in den 70'ern in London aus dem Reggae Subgenre "Dub" entstanden. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.



Aus reggea? LoL mein lehrer hat gesagt er kennt nur dub  auf wiki steht 2001


----------



## ChaoZ (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn man die ganzen Random-Skrillex-Noises, Gesang, Melodie und Drops aus Dubstep rausnimmt, ähnelt das tatsächlich ziemlich dem Dub


----------



## TFTP100 (1. Februar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die ganzen Random-Skrillex-Noises, Gesang, Melodie und Drops aus Dubstep rausnimmt, ähnelt das tatsächlich ziemlich dem Dub



Und wie hört sich dub an? So langweilig nur mit beats?


----------



## ChaoZ (1. Februar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie hört sich dub an? So langweilig nur mit beats?



Keine Ahnung, schau mal nach ein paar bekannten Dub Artisten und hör dir ihre Musik an.


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (2. Februar 2012)

Mhh so lange existiert das nicht der richtige dubstep (so wie wir ihn kennen) ist gerade mal 12 Jahre alt kommt aber wie schon gesagt aus London


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Februar 2012)

Ich habe vor 1ner woche " ich habe noch nie was von dubstep gehört " geklickt. Und heute höre ich Musik sagt Kollege was hörst du da ich dan keine ahnung. Kollege sagt dan das was du da  hörst nennt man dupstep


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Februar 2012)

bei fragen oder zum drüberlesen darfst du mich gerne anschreiben, TFTP100


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTnTt4rRIW4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-fh2VSixpM

man erahne den infrabass - ein thema auf das man bei einem referat über dubstep vielleicht noch eingehen sollte

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJTQQ3OI4S4


----------



## TFTP100 (2. Februar 2012)

Danke   selber weiß ich noch nich soviel  is aba erst in 2 Wochen


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Februar 2012)

Stumpf! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29Q3VKlaVc4

Und einmal mein aktuelles Lieblingslied! 
Tinie Tempah ft. Ellie Goulding - Wonderman (Bare Noize Remix) by Bare Noize on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Februar 2012)

We <3 Dirty Bass - Philtastic's small mashup experiments | Mixcloud - Re-think radio

NEUER MIX VON MIR!  Fans von Doubledrops und Livemashups sollten ihre Ohren spitzen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Februar 2012)

Grad gefunden, sau geil  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoAY4EvEAbk


----------



## Robonator (2. Februar 2012)

Neues von Noisestorm  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y4tf9iKCkg&


----------



## MasterFreak (5. Februar 2012)

@Robonator
hört sich janz gut an  
Hier Bar9 hats iwi mit den Klavier Melos  Trotzdem guter Track  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYwDfn1-xB0  Masterpiece  
Und dazu mal Dubstep Dance  iwi funny ^^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_0dLDsc-Vw Respekt 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hier is der Track von dem Video Dubstep Guns https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zuAOomfiCc


----------



## Sesfontain (5. Februar 2012)

We <3 Dirty Bass - Filthy Phil - siK? miX! | Mixcloud - Re-think radio

Mein blonder Kumpane arbeitet sich durch böse Wobble-Basskonstrukte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNQaJk9TghY

Leider auf YT nur in bescheidener Quali, aber in hoher Quali ist es ein hammer lied


----------



## Robonator (9. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal, hab hier den Muzzy Abboniert, der eigentlich Dubstep macht. 
Gehört das hier noch zu Dubstep? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc2y2W2yVRc&

Krieg von dem Lied nicht genug


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Februar 2012)

is so dubstepmetal gemisch.
dubstep im reinen sinne ist das niemals, aber die grenzen sind eben fließend 
persöhnlich find ichs schrecklich, die höhen töten alles 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFSdQwE3RmM


----------



## Robonator (10. Februar 2012)

Ha ich mags dafür umso mehr  Naja gut die höhen... die stören mich in diesem Lied nicht besonders, hab da schon deutlich schlimmeres gehört. 
Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie das Lied in dem Video hier heißt? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQOiShGljiA
Ist irgendwie mal was anderes... so ruhig ^^


----------



## B4C4RD! (10. Februar 2012)

Dubstep ♥

Direkt in die Fresse <3


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Februar 2012)

das lied heißt fat girl rodeo und ist von cookie monsta.

haha, ich glaub es ist ganz gut, dass er seine unreleasesten nicht mit uns teilt, ein großer teil davon ist viel zu geil, um auf billigen iPodknöpfen gehört zu werden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rImP6XrrTEg


----------



## Robonator (10. Februar 2012)

Ha geil danke hier isses 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OG6JAcDA8o

Höre eh nur auf meinen Superlux oder auf den Boxen


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Februar 2012)

wenn deine anlage gut ist, dann geb dir mal die hier :O

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMTHg--v2yA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyRWtfc7QyU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_c3oh_0X08

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZXW9VwazO8

übrigens:
electro kann auch verdammt hart droppen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfB1yZOJQsg


----------



## MasterFreak (10. Februar 2012)

@Sesfontain : kick snare is richtig geil 

soo ich bin mal wieder im Dubstep Bereich Aktiv und paar nette Track gleich gepostet 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cco7D8Cc_6Y&hd=1  Fett wie alle ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfIkLGEuIVA&hd=1  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9HXF2-B2OI&hd=1 
Ziehts euch rein echt Massiv 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Robonator (10. Februar 2012)

Echt geile Lieder  Viele davon hab ich bereits auf dem Rechner ;D

Oh mein Gott, Noize Generation - Drop That hört sich ja mal geil an  Der Bass haut rein, ich hoffe meine Nachbarn bekommen keine Kopfschmerzen


----------



## MasterFreak (10. Februar 2012)

ach das is kein problem meine nachbarn sind eh schon taub  ^^
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hier hab ich grad gefunden by UKF  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRD3NIxv5fc&feature=related 
French Dubstep mit Rap whatever  is iwi lustig https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIQQaXfqJFU&hd=1 
Der ganze Track besteht aus Dubstep FX Effekten  ^^
In letzter Zeit gefällt mir DnB richtig gut


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Februar 2012)

wenn ihr die alle habt, dann kann man ja mal in den undergroundbereich gehen 

4/4 dubstep ballert voll!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iOeiSgvqYc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKWKNZtpd0A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFuUUh5o8Ts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bE2RdGoWA0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEXfOQ5ZY-I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCR9d5HrvMs

und nochmal son knallender electro.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuknFx2eygc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dk3vUvXoHA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGUJV8r4iwk


----------



## Robonator (10. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir hart!
Vieleicht könnt ihr ja mal zu einigen Youtube-Channels verlinken die relativ gute Musik machen. Gern auch etwas das nicht so Mainstream ist


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Februar 2012)

hör dir livestreams von mir und meinen dirty bass kollegen an  ich informiere dich gerne, wenn welche kommen, dann kannst du 'on the fly' die tracks erfahren, die dir gefallen

ansonsten, hmm, an channels weiß ich eher wenige, dubmassacre wurde ja geschlossen :////


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2012)

Na gut, dann mische ich auch mal wieder mit! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UestJDKJCNg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKOTgtzno38
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLjF9nKXrsI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a81G0HrUcIc


----------



## Robonator (11. Februar 2012)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> hör dir livestreams von mir und meinen dirty bass kollegen an  ich informiere dich gerne, wenn welche kommen, dann kannst du 'on the fly' die tracks erfahren, die dir gefallen
> 
> ansonsten, hmm, an channels weiß ich eher wenige, dubmassacre wurde ja geschlossen :////


 
Her mit den Infos!!!


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. Februar 2012)

Was beginnt mit S, endet mit EX und verursacht Orgasmen? RICHTIG,  Skrillex 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR2XilcGYOo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2012)

!

Ich will es realesed haben! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjVh_5KaE8k

@Robo:
Sesfontain, ich und noch zwei Jungs machen ab und zu mal live stream, Tendenz öfter werdend.
....


----------



## Robonator (11. Februar 2012)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> !
> 
> Ich will es realesed haben!
> [YT]zjVh_5KaE8k[/YT]
> ...


 
Jo hat mir Sesfontain gesagt


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2012)

Okidoki, weiß ja nicht, wie ihr sonst so privat verkehrt


----------



## MasterFreak (11. Februar 2012)

Mal UKF DnB  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD40VXFkusw&feature=relmfu 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Februar 2012)

philipp ahn, was firepower noch so bringen wird! datsik + downlink etc :O

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_FGk5OSSzE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGZ1SDuGusA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VxsUMR0rTc


----------



## B4C4RD! (15. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0FNSc5Un3HQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cnCxHGZ7ng8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Februar 2012)

Mal zwei tunes für euch 

Yes i got my swagga back!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyfXvxryXLA
I don't want to kill someone :|
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6nGWtvW2ro&feature=related


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2012)

Kill Humans ist sehr geil, danke kannte ich noch nicht 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D7s5vqsSMY


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. März 2012)

'Eptic' hat kurzerhand eine vier Tunes EP bei 'Never Say Die' auf die beine gestellt! 
"Oh Snap" und "Death Ray" sind einfach nur geil, hört rein Leute! 

Eptic - Like A Boss E.P by NeverSayDieRecords on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## MasterFreak (6. März 2012)

Fett  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdrU4dWxmFQ&hd=1


----------



## cYnd (7. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1dsMOOBomY

Hier ma der erste Versuch, selbst was zu machen, Kritik erwünscht


----------



## MasterFreak (7. März 2012)

Das hast du gemacht ?  
Ist nicht schlecht


----------



## cYnd (7. März 2012)

Jop, das hab ich gemacht, FL studio undso, aber danke, freut mich zu hören


----------



## MasterFreak (12. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXqCL2qdzus Fetter DnB bzw. Drumstep  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Sesfontain (13. März 2012)

am 24.3 wieder dirty bass <3<3<3<3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mF0jhDm_ws


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. März 2012)

Ohh yes, es wird sikkkkkkk!
Und passend für mein erstes Set kommt am 19.3. die nächste Vodex EP heraus! 
Vodex - RSNC008 (OUT MARCH 19th) by Vodex on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Sesfontain (25. März 2012)

Gestern war wieder We <3 Dirty Bass 
Für alle interessierten habe ich nun mein erstes Set auf Mixcloud hochgeladen, Filthy Phils folgt noch.

We <3 Dirty Bass - We <3 Dirty Bass 24.3.12 - philtastic Liveset 1 | Mixcloud - Re-think radio


----------



## Abufaso (30. März 2012)

im neuen Ridge Racer Trailer kommt Skrillex vor..da musste ich glatt an den Thread hier denken


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. März 2012)

Skrillex ...
Sowas nennt ihr Dubstep? Seis drumm.

Leider is ordentlicher Dubstep heutzutage ja selten. War vor 3-4 Jahren noch anders.


----------



## Abufaso (30. März 2012)

Jaja ich weiß, aber wo gehört das sonst hin? 
Es soll ja auch Leute geben die das als den einzig wahren Dubstep bezeichnen ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2012)

Nur weil Skrillex erfolgreich ist, ist es doch nicht weniger Dubstep als bei weniger bekannten Interpreten?! 

Skrillex macht genauso guten Dubstep wie viele andere auch


----------



## Abufaso (30. März 2012)

Man könnte das mit der Entwicklung des Rap vergleichen, die Fans des jungen Rap und Hip Hop empfinden das was jetzt produziert wird auch nicht mehr als Rap, genauso ist das bei Dubstep (und wahrscheinlich jedem anderen Musikgenre) auch. 
Ok, von einer Entwicklung oder Evolution kann man bei Dubstep noch nicht reden, dazu ist er zu jung..aber Veränderungen und unterschiedliche Ausrichtungen sind selbstverständlich; den "echten" oder "richtigen" Dubstep gibt es nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2012)

Klar gibts Richtungen, und das ist auch gut so. Jeder Interpret hat seinen Stil, so auch Skrillex. 
Die Mischung machts


----------



## Sesfontain (1. April 2012)

auch wenns kurzlebig ist, sieht man, wie sich dubstep in subgenres unterteilt und sich weiterentwickelt, daher ist es schwer zu sagen, dass das, was heute dubstep genannt wird, keiner ist.

hier mal was, das wikipedia als 'brostep' deklariert, dunno was das heißen soll, bei mir gibts nur unterteilungen in filthy, hart, weich, stumpf. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrPo61LkCn0

oh und morgen droppt die neue cookie monsta ep :O

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htFsStyuHTw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCYubfl0844

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hA_0nnpedg


----------



## cAson (1. April 2012)

Mein Bildchen sagt ja wohl alles


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2012)

Sooo jung ist Dubstep nu auch nicht, die entwicklung ist doch schon beeindruckend! 

Und um das ganze auf dem aktuellen Stand zu halten, hier was für die "Skrillex Bande". 
Sowas sollte jeder der Dubstep hört zumindest kennen! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nurp9OwIES8


----------



## MasterFreak (5. April 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le9P5kKNJRw&hd=1 Overdose  
Party !!!!! Die wechsel zwischen den Wobbles   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToAyN0msgg4&hd=1 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzxqDjU5FQ8&hd=1 Die VIP Version heavy  
und Bar9  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdOUOPDaPmo&hd=1 

MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. April 2012)

Datsik und Bar9 sind immer wieder top! 

Ich bin momentan voll auf dem Oldschool/Deep Trip, weshalb ich heute mit Plastician kommen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sUzWwzeNng


----------



## Supeq (5. April 2012)

Mal was ruhigeres  Aber geht ab^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Mal was ruhigeres  Aber geht ab^^


 
Danke, danke das du das verlinkt hast,

es ist einfach nur Unbeschreiblich geil  


Bei so nem geilen Song schließe ich eigentlich gerne die Augen, aber das Video ist ebenfalls so geil und passt einfach so geil zum Lied, hammer. 

Besser als Sex!  


Edit: So habe mir den Song gekauft, leider gibts noch kein Album von ihr. Die anderen Lieder (auch wenns kein Dubstep ist) sind nämlich ebenfalls traumhaft. Violine ist einfach ein geiles Instrument, vorallem in Kombination mit so einer fantastischen Frau!


----------



## Robonator (5. April 2012)

Die anderen Lieder von ihr sind aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Sesfontain (5. April 2012)

ich unterstütz mal meinen blonden kumpanen <3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOttZSnzG7s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oMZL44T-qI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUEq0xkqHco
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH9dwhXJsGM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4kmFiwkHqU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77EAGXGk8g0


----------



## MasterFreak (6. April 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87jbsp7Wwpg&hd=1 Hier sehr ungewöhnlich, mehr electro mäßig, mit Dubstep Elementen und Uk Hip Hop  Klingt aber gut  Ab ca. 1:50 beginnt der normale Beat, davor is das Intro 
Hier normal Hart weiter mit Ry Legit  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUqXLUC-YFw&hd=1  und hier nochmal RY LEGIT  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYED1JoH02g&hd=1
Gruß MasterFreak

P.S. Viel Spaß beim Hören


----------



## Sesfontain (6. April 2012)

konterschlag 
mal was 'härteres' von mir.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilCApeVy-Qs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BTnXUqMpeQ

kleiner electrothrash exkurs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UNQhsukMSY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A45DmBUX9hA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klFsYVb2Gt8

*wenns gefällt würd ich gern ein electrothread machen )*

und weiter gehts mit trommel&bass 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCEbHq3x4u4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdLSFzTrAmo


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Tdg7sKGzio


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. April 2012)

Android Porn war einer der ersten Dubsteptunes, die ich kannte 

Just Kryptic Minds.. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xnk05A-Sh8
The most incredible VIP ever..! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzmrr5FhsDs


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. April 2012)

Muss man kennen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P5K27sY2uw?hd=1

und etwas Dubstep, den ich meistens höre:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oISuurtTHtc?hd=1

und bissle experimental (würde ich aber nicht direkt zu DS zählen):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1BDGqIfm8U?hd=1


----------



## RainbowCrash (6. April 2012)

Ich finds ja relativ interessant wie viele auf einmal Dubstep-"Fans" sind und dann nur Skrillex kennen.
Das meiner Meinung nach bessere Zeug wie Excision kennt natürlich keiner obwohl man n riesen Dubstep-"Fan" ist.
Ich hab vor 2 Tagen durch Zufall was neues gefunden und brauch unbedingt mehr D:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3BTwv4l2Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (6. April 2012)

@RainbowCrash
Dein Track, da is aber mehr Electro mäßig ....   wie Skrillex 
KLAr kenn ich Excision, aber DatsiK find ich besser  Aber wo wir schon von Excision reden hier n Remix von Retreat : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kT2YRQLQfQ&hd=1  Orginal is auch fett !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM7jaXHH8Y&hd=1 und mal wieder Ry Legit  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Robonator (6. April 2012)

> Ich finds ja relativ interessant wie viele auf einmal Dubstep-"Fans" sind und dann nur Skrillex kennen


Naja okay ich hab mit Flux Pavillion angefangen und danach Skrillex.  Sowas wie ihr hier postet kenn ich noch nicht lang, doch ich find es geil  
Dein Lied ist nicht schlecht. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq8FPFPq7H8&


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. April 2012)

Contribute here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n01UOw5uEhw?hd=1

Das Intro ist mal der Hammer und die Melody Lane ist way 2 siiiiiick.

And some Nero Classic:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk_nISAyA94

Hört ihr eigentlich auch DnB?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2012)

Black Mamba schrieb:


> Hört ihr eigentlich auch DnB?


 
DnB sogar lieber als Dubstep, weil es einfach melodischer ist und nicht so "hard". 

Aber die Abwechslung machts


----------



## RainbowCrash (7. April 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja okay ich hab mit Flux Pavillion angefangen und danach Skrillex.  Sowas wie ihr hier postet kenn ich noch nicht lang, doch ich find es geil


 
Ist leider bei 90% an unserer Schule so....naja ist nur meine Meinung dazu, ich muss auch zugeben das ich ab und zu schon auch Skrillex höre aber es gibt dann doch besseres 
BTW der Track von dir hört sich auch nicht schlecht an, nur leider muss ich dank meiner Mutter den Bass so gut wie rausnehmen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-u0t8ZIlwuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Intro und dann der Bassdrop


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. April 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> DnB sogar lieber als Dubstep, weil es einfach melodischer ist und nicht so "hard".
> 
> Aber die Abwechslung machts


 
Ich liebe DnB! Und ich rast auch immer voll drauf aus. 

Some Hippster Dubstep, Kindermusik, aber der Clip is geil.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bparw9Jo3dk?hd=1


----------



## Sesfontain (7. April 2012)

ich steh hart auf dnb. vorallem neurofunk und jumpup.

wusstet ihr, dass funtcase unter dj dose jumpup macht?
leider hat youtube die full nicht
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM5jNxqtDoMhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anynLpot4vE



und malwieder hat youtube die full nicht, was solls, man kauft sich die dinger eh rechtmäßig 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj_GepD88UUhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKTEU4E4BQo


                                                                                youtube hat mal wieder die full nicht
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaYzJI52wM8https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKrUbYK2DJo

edit: sind die posts zu lang ?


----------



## MasterFreak (7. April 2012)

@Sesfontain 
Ne die Posts sind net zu lang   Btw. Coole DnB Tracks  
Und wenn man sich entspannen will von zuviel Bass kann man auch Liquid DnB hören  Hier n Beispiel : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvfS_R2auH4&hd=1 
Hier normaler DnB von Sub Focus : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiesleOzSdM&hd=1 !
Und Dubstep  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvE5njzMVII&hd=1 Die Trackname sagt alles  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## RainbowCrash (7. April 2012)

Ich muss zugeben, Skrillex ist rückwärts auch brauchbar 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qbRIbUM1GVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. April 2012)

X Kenn ich nicht.

Wahrscheinlich bereits zu alt für sowas


----------



## Sesfontain (7. April 2012)

hahahha von skrillex normal zu rückwärts ist kein unterschied zu hören.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbHNTjnaWZ0

mal was chilliges, ob das dubstep ist, kann ich aber nicht so genau definieren.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Yg4lCvJGW4

und geballer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRXqaiPDyDE


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. April 2012)

Noch ein bisschen DnB:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf3yrzKzaKY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neFBjHwT7nM?hd=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7EITt3-eIs?hd=1

Ich würde am liebsten meine ganze Libary sharen, weil Leute die guten DuB und DnB zu schätzen wissen heutzutage wie das Bernsteinzimmer aufzufinden sind.

P.S: Volle Lautstärke wird hiermit wärmstens empfohlen.

Nachtrag:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjwN3B617tg?hd=1


----------



## Sesfontain (7. April 2012)

Du hast leider Recht, Mamba, das einzige, was man da tun kann ist die Kinder umerziehen ;D

Ohh, um ca. 16:30 geht ein Stream von mir und Bloemfontein online unter diesem Link:

*We love Dirty Bass on USTREAM: .*

Stil wird klassischer, etwas deeperer Dubstep, vergesst also mal Skrillex, Monstercat und wie die ganzen Highpitchsynthproduzenten heißen


----------



## Sesfontain (7. April 2012)

DOPPELPOST AHOIIII!
ES GEHT LOS LEUTE

We love Dirty Bass on USTREAM: .


----------



## Finch?? (7. April 2012)

Hab eben mal reingehört. Ich kann damit wenig anfangen, viel zu deep.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2012)

Auch nicht mein Fall, zu langweilig.


----------



## Sesfontain (7. April 2012)

haha solln wir mal filthy werden?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. April 2012)

Props snuff respekt und so, aber könnt ihr auch Liquid?


----------



## Sesfontain (7. April 2012)

jetzt wird erstmal filthy geknallt! dnb, dubstep, drumstep
bar 9 doubledrop


----------



## MasterFreak (7. April 2012)

Liquid DnB ist am besten zum Chilln


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. April 2012)

Siiiiicker Drop!


----------



## MasterFreak (7. April 2012)

Mit welchem Equipment mixed ihr den grad ?  Btw. hört sisch janz jut an  Jau der Drop  Ihr geht ja gut ab


----------



## Sesfontain (7. April 2012)

traktor s4, waaaah der bass lässt den schrank vor angst zittern!


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2012)

Liegt es an mir oder kommt die Quali echt ein bischen niedrig rüber?


----------



## Sesfontain (7. April 2012)

liegt an dir. wir spieln mit flacs


----------



## MasterFreak (8. April 2012)

Jau der Traktor is nice 
Hier Drum n Bass zum Jumpen, wer DnB tanzen kann  : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YmSNjlH2ok&hd=1 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Robonator (11. April 2012)

Das Lied hier haut schön rein 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMrMLXEfoDc&


----------



## MasterFreak (11. April 2012)

TTDMD läd generäl sehr guten Stuff hoch wie z.B. Parametic ^^ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdrU4dWxmFQ&hd=1  Ballert derbst   Empfehle ich jedem zu hören !!!
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. April 2012)

Keep it OLDSQL BitcheS!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDXx9fTwihQ?hd=1

EDIT: Leider nur ein Clip, wie schon im Video steht, der 2te Drop ist wirklich sick.


----------



## TheLogium (15. April 2012)

netsky everyday rusko ist der Hammer!


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. April 2012)

Ist ein richtig feines gute Laune/Sommer-Lied, dem stimme ich zu! 
Ich habe momentan eher nichts zum posten, da ich gerade mal wieder mehr Indie/Stoner Rock höre. 

Hier trotzdem mal ein Klassiker und was stumpfes 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd2u2i_l7Bc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEN5MalXTSQ


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. April 2012)

Space Time anyone? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp24LIW6a8Y


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8elIA8NKjSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Need moar


----------



## Sesfontain (16. April 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6XJv0Zg0KM


----------



## seventyseven (16. April 2012)

Wer's mag... aber was mich vielmehr ankotzt das jedes kack Spiel im Trailer schon mit  Dubstep verschandelt wird.


----------



## MasterFreak (16. April 2012)

@ Sesfontain 
klingt gut ^^ Voll geil


----------



## Sesfontain (16. April 2012)

du wirst immer irgendeinen haben, der sich an der trailermusik aufregt.
allerdings muss ich dir recht geben, der dubstep hype ist etwas heftig geworden!


----------



## Robonator (16. April 2012)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> du wirst immer irgendeinen haben, der sich an der trailermusik aufregt.
> allerdings muss ich dir recht geben, der dubstep hype ist etwas heftig geworden!


 
Ich vermiss ja die schönen rockigen Trailer  Dubstep ist cool, ja aber es passt nur zu wenigen Games. Bei Syndicate z.B. passt Dubstep meiner Meinung nach echt gut zum Spiel. Bei sowas wie CoD oder BF oder WoT eher weniger.


----------



## Abufaso (17. April 2012)

Das hier klingt verdammt geil 
Poltergeist (Album Version) by Torus on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Ist doch Dubstep oder?


----------



## Robonator (17. April 2012)

Jap ist es, und jo ist echt nice


----------



## Abufaso (17. April 2012)

Und Ry Legit auch oder?

Edit: Was eigentlich sonst..


----------



## T3Y35 (17. April 2012)

heh Dubstep ist geil ;D
zb. Nero, Rusko machen gute beats.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. April 2012)

mal n paar nette vibes zum entspannen 
OutLook Dub 224kbps mp3 by SKREAMIZM on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. April 2012)

Dubstep ist richtig schön um sich die Ohren richtig auspowern zu lassen 
Auch Dirty Dutch sollte nicht verachtet werden 

Hier mal ein Dubstep Remix von einer der besten Electro/House Producer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kCTw6a0MMEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. April 2012)

filthy und glitchig, B&G eben 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbVeRh0d_GQ&NR=1


----------



## Robonator (26. April 2012)

Hey Leute ich war gestern auf dem Skrillex Konzert hierin Hamburg.

Es war heiss, voll, stickig und ich wurde öfters mal zusammengequetscht. Das Konzert war einfach episch! Die Stimmugn war geil, die Show war unglaublich geil... Ich war mit 3 Freunden ganz vorne an der Bühne, es war einfach geil 
Bevor es los ging lief erstmal Reggae-Musik  Danach ein Warmup mit irgendso einem Hampelmann der aber schöne Musik aufgelegt hat und dann kam der Countdown. Pojeziert auf den Bühnenvorhang und bei Null fiel der Vorhand und BÄÄM Basswelle und Skrillex war dort auf seinem... Naja Thron oder so... Die haben da irgendwas aufgebaut wo eben in der Mitte der Tisch von Skrillex stand ^^ Auf dieses aufgebaute Ding wurde dann eben passend zur Musik Dinge drauf projiziert. 
Es war einfach genial was die dort veranstaltet haben, gegrillt wurde die vorderste Reihe auch da vorn auf der Bühne bunte Flammenwerfer standen 
Das einzig negative war eben das es vorne ziemlich Eng war und viel gedrückt wurde :/ 
Die Secruity Typen dort waren von der Musik genervt und wirklich sehr unfreundlich. 
Aber es war schon krass wie mehrere tausend Leute sich zur Musik bewegen. Es war so eng das man mitmachen musste egal ob man wollte oder nicht, man wurd einfach sozusagen mitgedrückt 
Ich glaub den Tag werd ich nie vergessen, ich finde die Karte war jeden Cent wert! 

Merkwürdig wars nur das Skrillex plötzlich auch Musik von Flux Pavilion spielte  Natürlich die ganze Meute am jubeln 

Btw wir waren ja ganz vorne dran und direkt vor uns war so ne kleine Mauer aus Boxen und Subwoofer... Manchmal hat es dir die Haare nach hinten gedrückt, dieser Druck der da kam war echt krass! 
Nachdem Konzert komplett durchgeschwitzt und halb taub nach hause 


Bin immer noch ganz kaputt ^^

Hier ein recht gutes Video das ich gefunden habe. Die von uns als von ganz vorne hab ich noch nicht bekommen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgeYtK9cUtU&

Es war viel lauter und geiler als es auf dem Video rüberkommt... oder es lag daran weil ich ganz vorn war 

Edit 2: Hier sieht man auch die Flammenwerfer  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxxuzDi23Zk&feature=related


----------



## Sesfontain (26. April 2012)

klingt verdammt heftig!!
wäre sehr sehr gerne da gewesen 

wie lief die basswelle?
und was für tracks hat er so gespielt und überhaupt, wie lange war sein set?


----------



## Robonator (26. April 2012)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> klingt verdammt heftig!!
> wäre sehr sehr gerne da gewesen
> 
> wie lief die basswelle?
> und was für tracks hat er so gespielt und überhaupt, wie lange war sein set?


 
Welche Lieder das alle waren weiss ich nimmer, was ich noch weiss ist das es recht neue Lieder und auch einige ältere waren. Und dann eben noch Lieder von anderen wie z.B. Bass Cannon von Flux Pavilion. 

Ich glaub 2 Stunden hat er gespielt. Länger ging es eben nicht da es dann schon recht spät war und man unmöglich die unter 18 Jährigen hätte aussortieren können   Davor halt noch ne Stunde vom Warmup DJ 
Am Ende schwitzte er genauso schlimm wie wir  
Und naja da waren wieder ein paar Hater die behaupteten das er gar nicht Live mixen würde... Naja man hat gemerkt das es Live war da er manchmal kleine Fehler gemacht hat 
Der Bass hat in den Ohren gekitzelt und manchmal wars halt so krass, das du das Gefühl hattest das deine Haare nach hinten gedrückt werden 

Hurrr Gänsehaut. Ich könnte euch mit Videos von dort vollspammen.... 
Highlights: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j23rTZo29e4&feature=related
Uns so Episch wie alle mitgemacht haben 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1Db05-D17w&feature=related


----------



## Stevii (30. April 2012)

Mensch postet mal neue lieder, jeden tag schau ich hier und find nix neues neues


----------



## Sesfontain (30. April 2012)

gerne gerne gerne  kriegst heut abend einen stapel per pm, wenn du willst


----------



## Abufaso (30. April 2012)

Ist zwar nur so zur Hälfte Dubstep, aber trotzdem geil: Labrinth - Earthquake (Ft. Tinie Tempah) (Noisia Remix) - YouTube



Robonator schrieb:


> Hurrr Gänsehaut. Ich könnte euch mit Videos von dort vollspammen....
> Highlights: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j23rTZo29e4&feature=related



wtf..


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. April 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwBCDxN_qtc
Newcomer, sein Set bei Noisia Invites #2 war einfach geil! Kommt mir sehr sympatisch der Typ.


----------



## Sesfontain (1. Mai 2012)

yep, posij hat so ein gutes set gedrückt. am ende ist er ja noch auf der crowd gesurft


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Mai 2012)

Attacke! das wird nun ein mixpost aus dnb, electro und dubstep

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiCKp_s4T1s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyKqrkY4lmI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRzOHzij_RY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnhjWUepaE8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4DyceStA60
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY2WMfb4BCU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy2oX9xrp1c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mZ8MmS3oR0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-l1HPsjgc7w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGAvVzeB0OQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L1dSJ0W1n8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBEeKlvjG6M
datsik lässt nach 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5PjHRpF_R4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdQWnX243iw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn3TBvdxyDc


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Mai 2012)

Kranker Post^^
Ich poste mal ein deepes gegenstück zu dem eher scheppernden Post! 
FilthyPhil - Deep Inside | Mixcloud - Re-think radio
30min purer deeper Dubstep von mir jemixt.


----------



## Robonator (6. Mai 2012)

Ist nun nicht wirklich Dubstep aber ich find den Typen trotzdem klasse 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzE1ZwIX0LU&

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYXjLbMZFmo&


----------



## pibels94 (7. Mai 2012)

hört mal durch:

Porter Robinson's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Katamaranoid (7. Mai 2012)

Kenne Dubstep, habe aber leider keine lieder und finde selten gute


----------



## MClolwut (7. Mai 2012)

Also ernsthaft, ich finde es eine unverschämtheit, dass ich nicht "Ich kann ohne Dubstep nicht leben!" auswählen kann! Wo kommen wir denn dahin?  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XTUaPbIaz4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivW8f8hfbAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UDczo3D-81s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awYVlAv6Cek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vh0AFADa3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y-KmvRdTgLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RI_a8VXVsXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4mvhaCyYNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9XMGv9I5Isk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VeuiFoGJycY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxYd2qnM4hI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=voh8CUK60bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvDHBU4Isng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fxfTL8etjAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBUrHXIngOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OiAPzTZZOZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (7. Mai 2012)

Kennt eigentlich einer von euch noch mehr das so in der Art von Alex Clare oder Example ist?


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Mai 2012)

Gönnt euch! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp6yzPDSA3w


----------



## Sesfontain (9. Mai 2012)

er hats gekillt <3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEPJCWAHYuY


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Mai 2012)

Ohhh ja, das hat er. 

Einmal was stumpfes von Jakes und einmal was entspanntes von Enigma, enjoy! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJyr4oKqvSc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBzmjHpXh6o


----------



## Heuamöbe (22. Mai 2012)

Jetzt hab ich tatsächlich gerade Slayer pausiert, um so ein komisches Dubstep-Video anzugucken


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2012)

Und was ist das Ergebnis?


----------



## Heuamöbe (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bleibe bei ordentlicher Gitarrenmusik 
Aber wenns euch gefällt ist doch schön.


----------



## pibels94 (23. Mai 2012)

Heuamöbe schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei ordentlicher Gitarrenmusik
> Aber wenns euch gefällt ist doch schön.


 

du sprichst von ordentlicher Gitarrenmusik und hörst Slayer?


----------



## Heuamöbe (23. Mai 2012)

Hin und wieder muss das einfach mal sein 
Sonst höre ich querbeet von Deep Purple und Brian Adams bis Opeth und System of a Down. 
Aktuell läuft bei mir Anathema rauf und runter. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, reinhören lohnt sich 

Anathema - Untouchable Part 1 (subtitulado en español) - YouTube
(die Qualität ist leider sehr bescheiden)


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Mai 2012)

So, nu aber wieder Musik die hier her gehört! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVTn6dWMQ2A


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Mai 2012)

Is zwar nix hartes aber der beat ist so verdammt geil. Wenn man das normale lied mochte wird man den remix lieben
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL65vp5t_Mg

Das hier ist auch hammer geil. Das normale lied is ******* pop zeug aber der dubstep beat drüber ist echt schnell agressiv und einfach geil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNZaRkDzc1s&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Kennt ihr mehr so zeug?


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

Da hab ich schon schnelleres und agressiveres gehört   Ich finde das Lied ist eins der ruhigen Sorte 
Hab schonwieder nen totalen Ohrwurm von dem hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1s-CsJd-pI


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Mai 2012)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab ich schon schnelleres und agressiveres gehört   Ich finde das Lied ist eins der ruhigen Sorte
> Hab schonwieder nen totalen Ohrwurm von dem hier:
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1s-CsJd-pI">YouTube Link</a>



Ja klar soo schnell und aggressiv ist es nciht, es ist halt schön schnell und aggressiv ich find das lied super


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Mai 2012)

ist sowas nach deinem geschmack?
Damian Marley - It Was Written (Chasing Shadows Remix) DUBSTEP REMIX - YouTube
Spor - Pacifica (Chasing Shadows Remix) - YouTube


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

Ich such mal in meiner Playlist nach schnellen, aggressiven kram.

Hmm
Sowas vielleicht?
Reso - War Machine - YouTube
Noisestorm - Wipeout (Moombahcore) - YouTube
Noisia - Machine Gun (16Bit remix) - YouTube
Noisia - Tommy's Theme (Loadstar Remix) - YouTube
Escapism - Ephixa - YouTube
Ephixa - Blood Pressure - YouTube
Emalkay - Flesh & Bone (Ft. Rod Azlan) (Delta Heavy Remix) - YouTube
Freestylers - Cracks ft. Belle Humble (Flux Pavilion Remix) HQ Full Extended Mix - YouTube


Vieles davon ist aber schon ziemlich an der Grenze 
Schnell ist eher DnB


----------



## Sesfontain (28. Mai 2012)

das hier nenne ich agressiver 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ3IMdY2894
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Mxgqch-S2c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HImQoCwBPWY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIsE-_hPX-o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IqicxkQzL8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh8VSkO6qPo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFekX4Uddfo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFmHUEVQhKg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCTld08m0rA
und zum schluss glitchhh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3kCOe83X5c
ansonsten stimme ich robonator zu, wenns schnell und agressiv sein soll entweder technoider dnb oder harter jump up


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2012)

Boaaah da bekommt man ja Ohrenkrebs -.- Das die Videos immer anfangs mit 240p abgespielt werden müssen -.-  2 Sekunde das reinste grauen


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich bin 19 und höre eigentlich alles. Von Metallica über Daft Punk über Ärzte&Hosen über Jazz und Klassik - aber Dubstep? Einfach nur..... nein.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Mai 2012)

Vodex ft. Beezy - Tyrant


----------



## Robonator (9. Juni 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMrMLXEfoDc

Ab ca 1 Minute ist das Lied so geeeeil 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6IR03hffDg

So geil  Es fängt recht langsam an und dann ab ca 1 Minute gehts los  Ich liebe das Lied irgendwie


----------



## Sesfontain (17. Juni 2012)

hört mal rein

http://www13.zippyshare.com/v/46217381/file.html


----------



## Tuerkay (17. Juni 2012)

Dubstep ist eher weniger mein fall obwohl es doch ein paar wenige sachen gibt die mir gefallen. Ziehe aber Trotzdem Drum and Bass vor.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ujmeEfnLfoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P60i5TdZNpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Q9rewnLFYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7cxgao2rYZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bparw9Jo3dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HdNfjF2TiU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QW16nI08qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTqKIMMKCD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1VLaXoRRdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das sind so ziemlich die einzigen Songs die ich höre und das auch nur weils in nem Auto mit ner tollen Anlage auch viel Spaß macht. 

Helix RULEZ 


​


----------



## Robonator (17. Juni 2012)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> hört mal rein
> 
> http://www13.zippyshare.com/v/46217381/file.html


 
Dude dein Link führt ins ungewisse...
Ansonsten ganz nett, saug ich mir mal.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juni 2012)

Ich war genau wie Sesfontain die tage auch so krank und hab was längeres fabriziert 
Hörts euch an. 
Madmans Squid by Ruffman on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Sesfontain (17. Juni 2012)

Zippyshare.com - The Madness.mp3

das hier sollte der korrekte sein


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Juni 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8uMzHUHji0


----------



## Anchorage (27. Juni 2012)

FrittenFett schrieb:


> YouTube - Kanal von UKFDubstep - Das ist mMn der Inbegriff von Dubstep.


 
Was willst du mir da erzählen ? Das soll der inbegrif von Dubstep sein ? 
Du denkst vermutlich auch das Skrillex Dubstep macht oder ?
Das ist blasphemie ... nur n kleiner Spass von mir trotzdem einfach mal Klassischen Dubstep anhören.
Das ist Dubstep.. man muss aber auch dazu sagen das auch Dubstep sich weiterentwickelt bzw. sich verändert. 
Nur ich mag das neue Zeuch iwie nicht 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qdu-KhfHf08&list=FLloGAiNYcb6weo_423riqHw&index=90&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Robonator (27. Juni 2012)

Sagmal, Cookie Monsta ist doch auch noch "richtiger" Dubstep oder?


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Juni 2012)

Cookie Monsta ist auf jedenfall besser, als er Großteil den UKF postet... 

Richtig oder nicht richtig ist schwer zu sagen, wenn es die Eigenschaften des Genres weitestgehend erfüllt. Man kann hier lediglich in SubGenres unterteilen(ja, Dubstep hat nen ganzen haufen subgenres) und sagen was man persönlich präferiert.
Im allgemeinen ist die Tendenz aber dahingehend, das man sowas wie Anchorage's Beispiel als den "richtigen" Dubstep bezeichnet, einfach weil er (etwas) älter und/oder ursprünglicher ist. 


Tante Edit möchte ein paar Beispiele nennen für Dubstep-SubGenres:
Deep/Oldschool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYFdLd0qUZU
Heavy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6q0WW0AfxI
Funky
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlBBLY1H_sw
Filthy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP0Fk1ZK4l0
Riddim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx_zon1vLb4
Midtempo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IG43N_pHEo
Carnival
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8M4BuX5rFQ
Drumstep(Funky Drumstep in diesem Falle)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7NiqEDS5Bs
Wie immer die bestmögliche qualität zum hören nehmen bitte 

So, damit wäre meine mega-Post beendet


----------



## debalz (27. Juni 2012)

Bin aktuell ziemlich angetan von BURIAL im allgemeinen und im speziellen von dieser CD: Street Halo / Kindred


----------



## Anchorage (27. Juni 2012)

Ich poste jetzt einfach mal was von meiner Favoritenliste von Youtube. Hard geshuffelt mit Mainstream Dubstep und Klassischem Dubstep sowie Chillstep : 

Benga - 26 Basslines

Benga - 26 Basslines (Dubstep) - YouTube

Joker - The Vision (ft. Jessie Ware)

Joker - The Vision (ft. Jessie Ware) - YouTube

Chillstep: Vose - My Mind

Vose - My Mind - YouTube

Benga - Pleasure

Benga - Pleasure (Dubstep) - YouTube

Ich für meinen Teil mag Skrillex und so nicht besonders. Skrillex hat alerdings auch niemals behauptet er würde DUbstep machen . 
Zurzeit höre ich auch wieder viel Minimal,Tech House, Hardcore bzw. Hardtechno aka Schranz 
Wer gerne internet Radio hört dem empfehle ich Digitaly Imported Link : ---> http://www.di.fm/

Und leute keine Musikrichtung ist schlecht oder scheise nur weil man sie nicht hört es soll Leute geben die vllt diese Musikrichtungen hören. Naja auser Volksmusik und Schlager damit kann man mich jagen.


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

Ich bringe mal was neues 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSCxOC1Fut8&


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Juli 2012)

Hörts euch an Leute! 
Ruffman - The Expansion! - Promomixtape | Mixcloud - Re-think radio


----------



## Niza (7. August 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt :

[x]  Ich hab noch nie was von Dubstep gehört !!

Jetzt das aller erste mal

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## nulchking (7. August 2012)

Großer Fehler, bis jetzt 

Skrillex - Slats Slats Slats [HD 1080p] - YouTube

Die Playlist rattert bei mir grad hoch und runter


----------



## Robonator (7. August 2012)

Ich finde Skrillex gar nicht mal soo schlecht. Klar Dubstep isses nicht wirklich aber ich frage mich wer auch auf die Idee kam Skrillex als Dubstep-DJ zu bezeichnen. Was er macht ist eh mehr Electro als Dubstep


----------



## Soldyah (7. August 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeU8bt_CFlg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF15AB6pIjA


----------



## Anoras (7. August 2012)

Richtig geil eigentlich  zum daddeln manchmal Nice!
Sent from my Nokia Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## timbo01 (7. August 2012)

Wenn so viele Dubstep kennen: Wer von euch kennt denn auch Dubstyle?

Das ist Dubstep mit Hardstyle Kicks - Einfach geil!

Edit: hier noch n kleines Beispiel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmLS2-SiEfc&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## NCphalon (7. August 2012)

Mein Vater hört im Büro häufig BBC und die spielen Dubstep rauf und runter, irgendwann hasst man es einfach

Für mich klingt das einfach nach em computerabsturz beim musikhören, wenn der selbe ton zigmal wiederholt wird^^


----------



## thysol (8. August 2012)

[x]   _Ich mag Dubstep !!!_


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2012)

Ei Laik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtoFWmlUdyM


----------



## SliKuchen (8. August 2012)

Skrillex mag ich jetzt nicht so stehe mehr auf alten Dubstep wie Skream oder Zomby^^


----------



## pibels94 (9. August 2012)

um euch mal ein bisschen von Dubstep weg, zu Drum'n'Bass hin zu bewegen:

Tantrum desire - reach vip - YouTube


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung welches Genre das nun ist. Ist eher weniger Dubstep aber der Bass ist irgendwie göttlich 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7hJSGCKwtA


----------



## Blutonium90 (13. August 2012)

mag ich überhaupt nicht..

Ich bleib lieber bei Hardstyle und Hardcore


----------



## PAUI (13. August 2012)

wäre auch The Prodigy sowas?


----------



## Treetime (15. August 2012)

Dubstep höre ich sehr gerne wenn ich eine kleine Downphase habe im Sinne von Schlecht drauf sein. Dann dreh ich es gern mal schön auf, setz mich aufs Sofa oder im Sommer leg ich mich in die Sonne in eine Hängematte und chill einfach ab und danach geht es mir meistens besser


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. August 2012)

Yeha, morgen steigt unsere dritte Dubstepparty! 
Wir werden die Bude zerlegen!!! 

Alle wichtigen Daten für euch kurz und bündig:
18.08.2012 - "Stellwerk" im Bahnhof Harburg - Einlass ab 21:30 - ab 16Jahren mit Aufsichtsübertragung - 6€ Eintritt


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. August 2012)

He es gibt Dubstep-Radio im i-net ^^.
Heut entdeckt .

dubbase.fm - 100 % Dubstep Radio aus Österreich


Mein lieblingslied im mom:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kgpu1xlOHE


----------



## Abufaso (19. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-UaBBuHgCUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. August 2012)

Was Hartes für Bass-Freaks.
Am besten im Auto mit Subwoofer(war sehr eindrükliches Erlebniss )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b-FEaGJG8Y

Vorsicht mit den Boxen,ist schon "Fett"

PS: Die leichten Knakser sind im Vid,nicht die Lautsprecher^^.


----------



## Robonator (23. August 2012)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Was Hartes für Bass-Freaks.
> Am besten im Auto mit Subwoofer(war sehr eindrükliches Erlebniss )
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b-FEaGJG8Y
> ...


 
Hört sich ******** an.


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:
			
		

> wäre auch The Prodigy sowas?



Nein, the Prodigy sind Drum'n'Bass


----------



## Abufaso (26. August 2012)

Seit gerade eben als gratis Download zu haben  
http://soundcloud.com/torus/last-stand


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. August 2012)

Endlich ist es realesed! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpTNTQ5RjPo


----------



## Robonator (31. August 2012)

Manchen von euch ist vielleicht Going Quantum ein Begriff ( Klick Klick  )
Von dem gibs nun einen neuen Channel mit eigentlich ganz guter gratis Musik Spread The Jams - YouTube
Beispiel: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnqhzOS4_ks&


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. September 2012)

Die Let The Bass Kick VIP ist so sick, hab sie am Freitag in der Flora gespielt, ging richtig ab! 

Auf unserer eigenen Party vor etwa 2Woche wurde ein kleines Video gedreht, gönnt es euch.
Es ist echt richtig gut gewroden, hätten wir nicht erwartet. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T29g3Mb1Uko


----------



## Abufaso (6. September 2012)

Herrlich  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjgB9WO1Cjs


----------



## cargo (13. September 2012)

Um nochmal auf die urspüngliche Frage zurückzukommen.
Dubstep -> 

Meiner Meinung nach keine Musik mehr. Kommt aber vermutlich daher dass ich schon immer nur Punk/ Alternative gehört habe.
Ich kann auch nicht verstehen wie sich Menschen sich David Guetta(?) o.Ä. anhören können.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. September 2012)

David Guetta?  Das ist kein Dubstep!  
Ich glaube, du solltest dich ein wenig mehr über Dubstep informieren/es dir anhören bevor du urteilst!


----------



## Robonator (16. September 2012)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> David Guetta?  Das ist kein Dubstep!
> Ich glaube, du solltest dich ein wenig mehr über Dubstep informieren/es dir anhören bevor du urteilst!


 
Ich glaube er meinte auch gar nicht das David Guetta Dubstep sei. Allerdings sollte man sich auch mal das "richtige" Dubstep angehört haben bevor man sagen kann ob man es mag oder nicht. Wenn ich mir z.B. was von Skrillex anhöre kann ich ja wohl schlecht sagen ob ich nun Dubstep mag oder nicht


----------



## Abufaso (16. September 2012)

Außerdem gibts ja verschiedene Dubstep Subgenres  Quasi für jeden was dabei.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. September 2012)

Wuuuuuuuu DnB:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgT0GZVedWc


So geil das Lied, aber leider erst ab 01.10 erhältlich


----------



## Robonator (17. September 2012)

Anfangs dachte ich du hältst uns da nen Disney-Soundtrack hin  
Naja mein Ding ist es nicht. Zu viel Gesang bzw  Gesang dessen Stimme ich nicht mag.

Das hier ist geil 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLM2PsIfS6U&


----------



## Supeq (17. September 2012)

Nene zu lahm 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSemARaqGqE


----------



## Robonator (17. September 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Nene zu lahm
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSemARaqGqE


 
Das is so geil 
Knife Party macht aber auch allgemein ziemlich gute Dinger


----------



## Betschi (17. September 2012)

Ich mag eig nur solchen Dubstep^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6YylJQmIcXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. September 2012)

Mal wieder was sanftes für die Ohren:


Lindsey Stirling - Elements (Dubstep Violin)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf6LD2B_kDQ


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. September 2012)

@robo: Ist mir bewusst, aber man sollte ihn dann auch nicht nennen... 

Wo du auf den "richtigen" Dubstep zu sprechen kamst:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaLEXkoMqcs


----------



## Metalic (20. September 2012)

Bin immer auf der Suche nach "ruhigerem" Dub, wie z.b diese:

Flight Facilities - Crave You (Adventure Club Dubstep Remix) - YouTube
Ashes & Dialect - Burning - YouTube
Diddy Dirty Money - Coming Home ft. Skylar Grey (Switch Fusion Remix) - YouTube
NERO - Guilt (Official Video) - YouTube

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch ein paar mir unbekannte Schmuckstücke für mich :p


----------



## Robonator (20. September 2012)

Schauste nen Post über dir, da haste was ruhiges


----------



## r34ln00b (21. September 2012)

ich komme mit der musik nicht klar, aber mein bruder geht drauf ab.. wie soll ich das noch überstehen? ;D


----------



## Robonator (21. September 2012)

r34ln00b schrieb:


> ich komme mit der musik nicht klar, aber mein bruder geht drauf ab.. wie soll ich das noch überstehen? ;D


 
Kauf ihm ein Satz ordentlicher Kopfhörer und dann haste ruhe  Es sei denn er ist so einer dem die Quali nicht kümmert und der nur Bass will dann tut es mir leid


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. September 2012)

Ich habe da mal n Mash-Up bzw. Double Drop gebastelt 

Alone for Lifetime Dub by Ruffman on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Robonator (8. November 2012)

*Alten Fred mal wieder ausgraben tu*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yICFcRqREo&

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiPIFeuO06M&

Besonders Gangsta Fun - 007 find ich geil.  

Naja hier noch n bischen was  TTDMD promoted echt geilen Kram. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMNbi4uJ95s&

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWAe_AyHNs8&

Und  OMG dieser BASS haut so rein! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4zGhNovDWQ&

Und hier noc hwat geiles von Poseidon! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoiURyoCvic&


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. November 2012)

Stimmt, lange nichts losgewesen hier 

Hier mal mein Liveset von vor einer Woche (9.11. bzw. 10.11.). 74min Dubstep, Trap, Electro, Dumstep und Drum & Bass 
http://soundcloud.com/filthyphil-3/we-love-dirty-bass-bass


----------



## Placebo (18. November 2012)

Wo ist 
[x] Sonstiges !!!
?

Den großen Teil mag ich nicht aber z.B. Torus - Wraith ist genial. Ich bleib bei Metal und Aggrotech


----------



## Soldyah (19. November 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rot9uaVO8s


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Februar 2013)

Tote Hose hier? 

Ich hatte vorhin einfach mal Lust n kleinen Mix zu machen und habe da freestyle mal was rausgehauen 
It is Friday again


----------



## beren2707 (15. Februar 2013)

[x] Ich mag Dubstep nicht!

Kann den Käse, der mittlerweile fast überall drüber ge-woop-woop-woop-woppt wird, nicht mehr hören. Für mich grenzt es an Lärmbelästigung. Höre eben lieber andere Sachen; es ist wirklich absolut nicht mein Fall. Zusammen mit Rap/HipHop/Electro/Trance/House etc. auf meiner No-Go Liste. 
"Er hat Iehova gesagt - steinigt ihn!"


----------



## Robonator (16. März 2013)

Hammergeil, heute war UKF Music hier. War richtig gut und Bloemfontein http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/4787-bloemfontein.html und co haben gute arbeit geleistet  
Bis um 7 sollte es gehen bis um 4 haben wir durchgehalten...


----------



## cabtronic (20. März 2013)

[X] Run the TRAAAAP!  
nur wummer dubstep höre ich mir auch nicht an, aber wenns geschickt verpackt ist sehr gern


----------



## Abufaso (20. März 2013)

Flux Pavilion - Daydreamer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tResGu91URM


Ry Legit - Double Kill
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkxGJx2lrFA​


----------



## godfather22 (20. März 2013)

Dubstep ist das beste, was der Musik hätte passieren können


----------



## cargo (20. März 2013)

Da stellt sich die Frage ob man Dubstep noch zu Musik zählen darf. 



(Nein)


----------



## FabiCMR (24. Mai 2013)

also mein fall ist es nicht^^ wenn krach machen dann auf die gute alte art Rock ^^


----------



## Amstaf80 (25. Mai 2013)

Ja, dubstep mag ich sehr, vor allem die Remixes in diesem Stil.


----------



## Robonator (25. Mai 2013)

Wird mal Zeit das hier neues gepostet wird 


Btw weiß einer zu welchen Genre Delta Heavy gehört?


----------



## Coldhardt (25. Mai 2013)

Dubstep/Drumstep ist toll 

Vorallem wenn man besoffen ist...


----------



## Defenz0r (25. Mai 2013)

cargo schrieb:


> Da stellt sich die Frage ob man Dubstep noch zu Musik zählen darf.
> 
> 
> 
> (Nein)



Gefällt mir 

Ich hab mir das mal angeschaut, und ich finde es einfach peinlich^^
BSP: WubWubWubWubWubWub Your Heart.... WubWubWubWub is caWubWub-ged 
Die meisten Titel empfinde ich schon als typische Schnulze.
Quasi der Schlager des 21. Jahrhundert.

Und zu Hardstyle, das ist auch keine Musik.
Das sind einfach nur ein paar generierte Waves und keine generierten Vocals die einem auf den Sack gehen.
Die ganze Zeit der gleiche Rythmus, einfach zu langweilig.

Ich selbst höre:

Rock, Alternative, Reggae, Indie, und seltener Pop/Rap.

Aber eines hat sich bewährt:

Leute, die mir gesagt haben das Sie sowas monotones hören, sind auch meist so gestrickt.
Gibt sogar ne Studie zu dem Thema 
http://www.delamar.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/musik_hoeren_macht_dumm-560x285.jpg

Finds immer wieder lustig, wie immer mehr diesen elektronischen nonsens hören


----------



## Haxti (25. Mai 2013)

Ohne die Studie jetzt gesehen zu haben, würde ich ganz pauschal auf Bullshit plädieren.

Ich mag house, dubstep usw ebenso gerne wie hip hop, reggae und auch verschiede rock richtungen.

Bin ich dann mittelschlau?


----------



## Robonator (25. Mai 2013)

Ansichtssache für euch mag es keine Musik sein, für andere hingegen schon. 
Für mich ist es auch unklar wie man sich diesen modernen Pop und Rap/HipHop bloß antun kann. 

Dein Link funktioniert übrigens nicht.


----------



## Defenz0r (25. Mai 2013)

Momenta...

Verrät dein Musikgeschmack, wie klug (oder dumm) Du bist?

@ Haxti, es geht darum das einfach gestrickte Leute einfache Musik hören, 
und das Monotone Musik in Prozent ausgedrückt auch Leute hören, die weniger Bildungsstatus haben.

Es geht um einfache, nicht komplexe Musik, die Monoton ist.

@Robonator, es gibt ganz lustige Lieder, zu Rap, 
ich mein nicht die "Ich bin Gangster" Lieder 

Achja z.B Heavy Metal/Power Metal, ist sehr komplex, 
Beispiel: Dragonforce


----------



## Polyethylen (25. Mai 2013)

Ich mag Dubstep überhaupt nicht! Niemals würde ich mir das antun. Wobei ich sagen muss, das ich generell den neuen Krams nicht mag, jedenfalls das, was so im Mainstrem-Radio läuft. Den Rest der "neuen" Musik kenne ich nicht, kann ich also nicht bewerten. Auch HipHop, Rap (ok, Falco ist hier eine Ausnahme ) usw. ist in meinen Ohren eine Folter...
Dafür gefällt mir eigentlich sehr viel aus den 60ern, 70ern und 80ern. Sowas ist noch Musik, jedenfalls ist das meine Meinung. Mich finden deswegen viele in meinem Umfeld etwas verrückt (nagut, mit 16 ist das nicht der Normalfall), ist mir aber egal


----------



## maxmueller92 (25. Mai 2013)

Ich schließe mich Polyethylen vollkommen an.


----------



## Defenz0r (25. Mai 2013)

Schließe mich Polyethylen und maxmueller92 ebenfalls an


----------



## jaggerbagger (25. Mai 2013)

Ich mag Dubstep schon lange kann ich von mir behaupten.
Doch mittlerweile finde ich einfach, dadurch, dass man Dubstpe überall einsetzt, wird es langweilig und monoton.
In jedem Film oder Trailer von Actionfilmen kommt Dubstep. In der Werbung...
 schade eigentlich.
Und meine Freunde mochten es nie, als es unbekannt war. Doch mittlerweile ist es "geil"....


----------



## Robonator (25. Mai 2013)

jaggerbagger schrieb:


> Ich mag Dubstep schon lange kann ich von mir behaupten.
> Doch mittlerweile finde ich einfach, dadurch, dass man Dubstpe überall einsetzt, wird es langweilig und monoton.
> In jedem Film oder Trailer von Actionfilmen kommt Dubstep. In der Werbung...
> schade eigentlich.
> Und meine Freunde mochten es nie, als es unbekannt war. Doch mittlerweile ist es "geil"....


 
Naja, grad in Filmen etc ist es eher "Dubstep"
Das ist dort genausoviel Dubstep wie Skrillex


----------



## Defenz0r (25. Mai 2013)

jaggerbagger schrieb:


> Ich mag Dubstep schon lange kann ich von mir behaupten.
> Doch mittlerweile finde ich einfach, dadurch, dass man Dubstpe überall einsetzt, wird es langweilig und monoton.
> Und meine Freunde mochten es nie, als es unbekannt war. Doch mittlerweile ist es "geil"....



Nope, es gibt Titel die man rauf und runter hören kann, 
weil Sie Abwechslungsreich sind 
Dubstep finde ich Monoton.

Vielleicht versteht ihr jetzt was ich meine:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCswL-a14Rg


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (25. Mai 2013)

Die Shambhala-Sets von Excision sind erste Sahne


----------



## Robonator (25. Mai 2013)

> Dubstep finde ich Monoton.
> 
> Vielleicht versteht ihr jetzt was ich meine:
> Everyday Dubstep - YouTube


Wenn man nur den selben Beat nimmt bei jedem Lied dann ist es auch Monoton joa. 
Ansonsten kann ich nicht grade sagen das Dubstep unbedingt Monoton ist. Kommt halt auch drauf an was man hört.


----------



## godfather22 (25. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wenn man nur den selben Beat nimmt bei jedem Lied dann ist es auch Monoton joa.
> Ansonsten kann ich nicht grade sagen das Dubstep unbedingt Monoton ist. Kommt halt auch drauf an was man hört.



Kein guter DJ nimmt immer den Selben Beat. Die Stilrichtungen kann man schon leicht raushören (z.B. "Zomboy - Nuclear (Hands Up)" geht in Richtung Reggae). Um in Dubstep rein zu kommen sollte man sich mal das Album "Circus Two" anhören. Da sind viele bekannte größen drauf und auch ein paar richtige Leckerbissen 
Was ich auch noch mag ist "Datsik – Cold Blooded EP". Das ist aber echt schon harter Tobak


----------



## Robonator (25. Mai 2013)

Datsik ist super, aber harter Tobak?  
Da gibt es noch heftigeres


----------



## godfather22 (25. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Datsik ist super, aber harter Tobak?
> Da gibt es noch heftigeres


 
Aber eine totale Dubstep-Jungfrau würde von Datsik oder Extinction vermutlich aus den Ohren bluten


----------



## Robonator (25. Mai 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Aber eine totale Dubstep-Jungfrau würde von Datsik oder Extinction vermutlich aus den Ohren bluten


 
Ja gut das mag wiederrum sein, wobei das auch nicht unbedingt stimmen muss  Bei mir hats in etwa mit Flux Pavillion und Cookie Monsta angefagen


----------



## godfather22 (25. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ja gut das mag wiederrum sein, wobei das auch nicht unbedingt stimmen muss  Bei mir hats in etwa mit Flux Pavillion und Cookie Monsta angefagen


 
Das ist ja noch relativ soft. Aber bei mir wurde die Musik auch immer härter. Aber ich hör auch mal gerne sowas.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (25. Mai 2013)

Ich bin durch Mt. Eden auf den Geschmack gekommen damals 
Traumhafte Musik zum relaxen!


----------



## Robonator (25. Mai 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch relativ soft. Aber bei mir wurde die Musik auch immer härter. Aber ich hör auch mal gerne sowas.


 
Nargh, ich hab kein Spotify aufm Rechner 


> Ich bin durch Mt. Eden auf den Geschmack gekommen damals
> Traumhafte Musik zum relaxen!



Jap grade Sierra Leone ist super! 
Gibt halt auch einige ruhige Stücke ^^


----------



## godfather22 (25. Mai 2013)

"Changuito" von Mala heißt das Stück. Kein Plan, wer das sein soll aber ich finde es genial, wie der Bass für die ganze Melodie genutzt wird.
Ohne Spotify wäre ich total aufgeschmissen. Das sind mit die 10€ im Monat dann doch wert. Die Qualität stimmt auf Extrem auch.


----------



## Robonator (25. Mai 2013)

Auf Youtube findet man einfach nix dazu, außer geblockte Videos.
Ist es das hier? 
https://soundcloud.com/apesago/mala-changuito-mala-in-cuba


----------



## godfather22 (25. Mai 2013)

In etwa. Ich find das echt richtig nice. Ist das eigentlich richtiger Dubstep?


----------



## Robonator (25. Mai 2013)

Das kann ich nich sagen. Hab aber grad gemerkt das es viel Gratismusik auf der Soundcloudseite von Mt.Eden gibt
https://soundcloud.com/mtedenofficial


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. Mai 2013)

So richtiger Dupstep kann ich ned so leiden , hört sich an wie wenn man Musik hört und ein Bluescreen kommt ^^ 01xDupstep 
Sowas wie Gramatik , GRiZ und so ist nice (:


----------



## DjangOC (10. Juni 2013)

Nene, ich hör AC/DC - Iron Maiden - Linkin Park - (die alten) Toten Hosen


----------



## The_Trasher (12. Juni 2013)

Kennen - natürlich
Mögen - Naja, nicht wirklich. Höre eher den Techno, Trance & Deep House.
Und natürlich die Klassiker Tote Hosen, Chris Jones usw.


----------



## N00bler (12. Juni 2013)

Also mein lieblings Dubstep-Lied geht so ich demonstriere mal : dubdubwubwubwubdubwubwubwubdubdubwubwubpupbombooooomdubdubdub*slowvoice*dubdubwobwobwobwob*lauter knall*wobwobwobwobwobwobbummboom*Schreiende Menschen*dubdubwoobdubdubboomwubwubwubwubwubdumbum*klatsch**zerspringendes glass*und dann *silence* dan steigert sich das wieder und auf einmal wobwobwobwobwobwobwobwobdummmbumm........

Ich glaube ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## debalz (12. Juni 2013)

Dubstep hat seine guten Momente - ist mir aber meistens zu überladen und effektgeschwängert.
Habe mich daher mal an einer eigenen Interpretation versucht 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4qzwqI768mI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juli 2013)

Dubstep wie ich es mag, 
einfach nur Gänsehaut 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTYD_kN7rPg


----------



## mds51 (27. Juli 2013)

Neben DnB meine aktuell liebste Musikrichtung


----------



## crae (27. Juli 2013)

@debalz: Nicht der alte, "richtige" dubstep. Hör dir mal midnight request line an.
@topic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dXzvpYy0_c nicht ganz dubstep aber trotzdem
501 - HeadRush (Ft. Belle Humble) - YouTube


----------



## Robonator (27. Juli 2013)

Joa in der letzten Zeit hab ich nicht allzuviel gutes gesehen. Wird mal wieder Zeit 

Aber hier n bischen was:
Trisicloplox - Killbot [Exclusive] - YouTube

Konak - Keep Making Noise [Free Download] - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaqR3elNtMY&  aber kurz :/

Poseidon - Dark Passion [Free Download] - YouTube und naja, Poseidon bringt ja eigentlich immer guten Kram


----------



## jamie (27. Juli 2013)

I.d.R. furchtbar. Gibt dahingehend wenige Sachen, die ich gut finde.
Lieber Avantgarde - und Progressiv Metal


----------



## belugma (30. Juli 2013)

Die Umfrage müsste lauten: Wer mag/kennt kein Dubstep?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2013)

belugma schrieb:


> Die Umfrage müsste lauten: Wer mag/kennt kein Dubstep?


 
  


Ich habe mich in Electus verliebt, der Typ ist so genial. Viele seiner Videos haben nicht einen daumen nach unten, kein Wunder bei der Musik. Dazu fast alle Tracks for free!

Einfach nur Hammer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBWcZpFTDEU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ThMxWTuIJ8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6aLRXCkCkw


Ich könnte hier alle seine Tracks posten, alle sind geil


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. November 2013)

*Ausgrab*

Kennt ihr das hier schon? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaEnaoydUUo

Zu geil  
Da wird sogar dieser Lärm ziwschendurch erträglich, muahahaha


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2013)

Ich mag Dubstep. Ich höre sehr gerne bei Youtube Dubstep. Gefällt mir einfach.


----------



## LucaGurke249 (10. November 2013)

Ab und zu sicher ganz nett. Aber wenn man es täglich 3 Stunden hört etwas nervig...


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2013)

Ja ok, aber wer hört denn schon 3 Stunden am Stück überhaupt Musik.


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja ok, aber wer hört denn schon 3 Stunden am Stück überhaupt Musik.


 
<-   Manchmal auch länger. Kann auch schon vorkommen das der ganze Tag Musik läuft, dann aber meist nur im Hintergrund ^^


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> <-   Manchmal auch länger. Kann auch schon vorkommen das der ganze Tag Musik läuft, dann aber meist nur im Hintergrund ^^


 
>Ja ok im Hintergrund bei mir überwiegend auch. Aber ich dachte halt so intensiv mit so fetten Kopfhörer.


----------



## xElv1sHD (10. November 2013)

Höre eigentlich, wenn Dubstep, dann nur dieses UKF Album mit den versch. Interpreten.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. November 2013)

ich mag DubStep, aber keinen Shitstep ala skrillex:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aoxbz6Bx6H0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2013)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> ich mag DubStep, aber keinen Shitstep ala skrillex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


•Leider ist das Video in Deutschland nicht verfügbar!


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. November 2013)

@zeus
hmm vielleicht der link:
Sukh Knight - Parabat (HD) - YouTube

oder über lastfm
http://www.lastfm.de/music/Sukh+Knight/_/Parabat

oder der hier:
http://muzofon.com/search/Sukh Knight Parabat

edit:
ich versteh nicht wiso der in DE nicht verfügbar ist, 
(ich mein für rechts rock ok, aber doch nicht bei normalen dubstep)
Deutschland wird immer unsympathischer


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2013)

Ja  der erste Link funzt nicht aber der letzte dafür. Höre es mir mal an.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. November 2013)

bist ja nicht nur du, ein freund in Passau hat die selben Probleme der kann vieles nicht nutzen,
z.b. gab es ein Wochenende (letztes jahr) da blockte sein inet sogar bei dubstep.fm rum

ich versteh es halt nicht warum in de so vieles geblockt wird.
bei uns kannst dir wenn willst 24/7 rechts rock rein ziehen bzw. sogar in lokalen spielen


----------



## Robonator (18. November 2013)

Ist mir persönlich zu langweilig und die Stimme nervt irgendwie ^^


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2013)

Gefällt mie ehrlich auch nicht so ganz.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. November 2013)

geschmäker sind ja bekantlich verschieden

@zeus vielleicht gefällt dir der Remix besser:
https://soundcloud.com/blanksby/sukh-knight-parabat-next-hype

oder der(ist ganz gut besser als der andere):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VAqFJZZ1p4&list=PL210EFF221C6EAF9F

@robo

 das ist Indien/thai style
ich mags ich bin Indien Chili Freak
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhut_Jolokia

die esse ich täglich, als eingelegtes oder frisch 
das ist mein glaube seit 3 jahren, alias naga_jolokia    
(da kann die kirche/got nicht dagegen halten, gegen meine jolokia religion)

edit: fang damit nie an das ist eine sucht und eine partnerschafft fürs leben,
um die Pflänzchen kümmern geht vor Freundin beschäfftigen


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2013)

Naja es geht.


----------



## crooks (27. November 2013)

Brauch den 4/4- Takt. Broken Beats sind nix für mich...


----------

